# Fur



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

In my time of roaming these forums, I have seen threads about countable topics.

I have seen threads about what makes you a furry.

I have seen topics of what you like about anthro art.

I have even seen your mugshots, and was able to keep away from the mind bleach.

And yet, in all of those threads about what about anthros turns you on and such, never has there been the simple answer: the fur.

So, I'm making a poll.

My first one.

Since this is my last day at college, I won't be back after today until probably the fall.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In my time of roaming these forums, I have seen threads about countable topics.
> 
> I have seen threads about what makes you a furry.
> 
> ...


Wait you won't be on the internet at all during the summer? Why?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait you won't be on the internet at all during the summer? Why?



Currently no internet at my house.

I might find an internet cafe in Japan when I go there this summer.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Currently no internet at my house.
> 
> I might find an internet cafe in Japan when I go there this summer.


Damn, that sucks.

Well see ya then, at least for awhile. :V


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> 
> Well see ya then, at least for awhile. :V



My posts per day may drop back to below twenty.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 11, 2010)

I would have to say  scales, fur, and feathers. In that order too.
The art is good to.



atrakaj said:


> Currently no internet at my house.
> 
> I might find an internet cafe in Japan when I go there this summer.


 
I would love to go to Japan. 
Hope you enjoy your trip there.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Currently no internet at my house.
> 
> I might find an internet cafe in Japan when I go there this summer.


 

Aww, you're a cool guy. Sucks you won't be able to get on FAF for while.

...

But who will be our new Grammar FÃ¼hrer?


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Awww Mr. Atra won't be on for the summer 

Well anwayz, of course I like soft and fuzzy fur :3


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I would have to say  scales, fur, and feathers. In that order too.
> The art is good to.
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to go to Japan too.

Oh, hey, I'm *am *going.

Sweetness.

Co-ed public baths ftw.



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Aww, you're a cool guy. Sucks you won't be able to get on FAF for while.
> 
> ...
> 
> But who will be our new Grammar FÃ¼hrer?



You're looking to have me replaced?

Do I need to get out the rubber duck?



WillowWulf said:


> Awww Mr. Atra won't be on for the summer
> 
> Well anwayz, of course I like soft and fuzzy fur :3



Atra is one of my nicknames, even though it is more feminine.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're looking to have me replaced?
> 
> Do I need to get out the rubber duck?


 
Oh murr...
You tease.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

What the hell is the god damned duck you keep talking about.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Co-ed public baths ftw.


 
This sounds way better than going to a con.
Really makes me want to plan a trip to Japan now.:grin:


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is the god damned duck you keep talking about.


 
Back off, the duck is for me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 11, 2010)

Fur, baby. Mmm, imagine being fucked by a furry anthro... feeling that fur against you..

o murr <3


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh murr...
> You tease.



Now hold still.

Motion makes it angry.



Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is the god damned duck you keep talking about.



You want to know.

Too bad.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fur, baby. Mmm, imagine being fucked by a  furry anthro... feeling that fur against you..
> 
> o murr <3



Imagine being fucked by a shark anthro.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

I just noticed how accurate the title under my avatar is...
Why yes, website, I am HOT, HOT, HOT!, thank you for noticing.

EDIT: Oh... Rice.
Darn it. My awesome title went away.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fur, baby. Mmm, imagine being fucked by a furry anthro... feeling that fur against you..
> 
> o murr <3



Oh you..



atrakaj said:


> Now hold still.
> 
> Motion makes it angry.
> 
> ...


Fine. Be that way.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I just noticed how accurate the title under my avatar is...
> Why yes, website, I am HOT, HOT, HOT!, thank you for noticing.
> 
> EDIT: Oh... Rice.
> Darn it. My awesome title went away.



451.

Book reference.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh you..
> 
> 
> Fine. Be that way.



I might.

I might not.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 451.
> 
> Book reference.
> 
> ...


But you are being that way as you are not telling me.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you are being that way as you are not telling me.



Actually, I *am *telling you.

You just need to learn to read text that isn't there.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I *am *telling you.
> 
> You just need to learn to read text that isn't there.


nuh uh


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

Peh some fur on cat-women is fine, sometimes fappable.  rather just human skin :V


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Peh some fur on cat-women is fine, sometimes fappable.  rather just human skin :V



Oh, right, I forgot about human skin.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

Reptile Scales, fur, feathers in that order.  Fish scales... not so sure that'd be very ah... nice.



			
				atrakaj said:
			
		

> Oh, right, I forgot about human skin.



If it had no wispy body hair and wasn't so damned oily, it'd be nice.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Fur. Love the fur. Scales are a turn-off.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> If it had no wispy body hair and wasn't so damned oily, it'd be nice.



Oily?

Mine is neither oily nor dry.

Ah, I suppose you mean the sweating.

Humans have alternatives to panting.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oily?
> 
> Mine is neither oily nor dry.
> 
> ...



Well, not instantly identifiable as oily - but all humans are.  It's actually a bi-product of the many sweat glands that give us our unique perspiration ability.  Normally when you work hard, your body is producing something called Eccrine sweat, which is basically salt water.  Those same glands however also secrete smaller amounts of something called Apocrine sweat, which is a type of fat and protein, or simply, oil.  Apocrine is what makes skin oily, and also what ultimately leads to body order as bacteria love to munch on the stuff (Apocrine itself is odorless).


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Well, not instantly identifiable as oily - but all humans are.  It's actually a bi-product of the many sweat glands that give us our unique perspiration ability.  Normally when you work hard, your body is producing something called Eccrine sweat, which is basically salt water.  Those same glands however also secrete smaller amounts of something called Apocrine sweat, which is a type of fat and protein, or simply, oil.  Apocrine is what makes skin oily, and also what ultimately leads to body order as bacteria love to munch on the stuff (Apocrine itself is odorless).



It's also useful for keeping our skin moisturized.

After all, it's already dead, so it can't get water from within us.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's also useful for keeping our skin moisturized.
> 
> After all, it's already dead, so it can't get water from within us.



Yeah I know, that's the drawback; we can't go without it 'cause we'd have to get into a regular habit of moisturizing our bodies lest we dry up and crack our skin.  Ah well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

fur all the way for me.....so soft....


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah I know, that's the drawback; we can't go without it 'cause we'd have to get into a regular habit of moisturizing our bodies lest we dry up and crack our skin.  Ah well.



Why is that a drawback for you?

Or skin would evolve into dry lizard scales.



RandyDarkshade said:


> fur all the way for me.....so soft....



People keep saying that.

I actually  prefer it a bit bristly.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why is that a drawback for you?
> 
> Or skin would evolve into dry lizard scales.



Ooo... now scales would be sexy.  As for the drawback - not sure I'd call it a drawback so much as just a quality of human skin that makes it less attractive than fur, feathers or scales.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 11, 2010)

It has to have fur, scales and what not just do not do it for me.
Large tails are also preferred >_>


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, hey, *I'm am *going.


Hehe, and you said I was a failure.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Hehe, and you said I was a failure.



I did?

And I didn't fail there.

We're leaving from here at 2 a.m.

I'm am going.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I did?
> 
> And I didn't fail there.
> 
> ...


"I'm am"

Read it again.... slowly.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> "I'm am"
> 
> Read it again.... slowly.



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm goooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 11, 2010)

Fur definately


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I love how soft an animal's fur is.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

Should it really matter as long as the anthro animal in question looks nice?

Although being an owner of two leopard geckos I'd say reptile scales. I just like a smooth surface.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fur, baby. Mmm, imagine being fucked by a furry anthro... feeling that fur against you..
> 
> o murr <3


I dunno, I think there'd be a helluva lot of ticks and food left-overs and other nasty things stuck in the fur, so no thanks.



Tails The Fox said:


> Fur. Love the fur. Scales are a turn-off.


RACIST.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Fur. Love the fur. Scales are a turn-off.





Kellie Gator said:


> RACIST.


Hey, I just don't like scales. Imagine feeling them rubbing against your body. Compare it to fur. Which is better?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Hey, I just don't like scales. Imagine feeling them rubbing against your body. Compare it to fur. Which is better?


Scales.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Hey, I just don't like scales. Imagine feeling them rubbing against your body. Compare it to fur. Which is better?



Some people like a little scratching.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2010)

Fur. <3


----------



## Shaui (May 11, 2010)

I'd like fish scales, because I'm a gayfish.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd like fish scales, because I'm a gayfish.


 Just like Kanye West.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

Bai Atrakaj!! I'll miss you!!! *hugglez*


I like fur and reptile scales. Not a fan of birds or fish though.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 11, 2010)

Scales ftw!  Fur is nice sometimes though.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 11, 2010)

I like fur. The others aren't interesting, unless its an awesome picture.

And you left out rubbery skin like a dolphin. (Or vaporeon^^)


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Bai Atrakaj!! I'll miss you!!! *hugglez*
> 
> 
> I like fur and reptile scales. Not a fan of birds or fish though.



Huggles, eh?



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I like fur. The others aren't interesting, unless its an awesome picture.
> 
> And you left out rubbery skin like a dolphin. (Or vaporeon^^)



I don't want to give people ideas.

Ideas are dangerous.

One guy was in love with fish.

He made a fish suit.

He died from overheating.

You should make a dolphin suit.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

You left out slimy too. Like slugs. (Or Muk. ^.^)


atrakaj said:


> Huggles, eh?


This guy... he seems to be immune to my trolling powers...


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You left out slimy too. Like slugs. (Or Muk. ^.^)
> This guy... he seems to be immune to my trolling powers...



I haven't noticed any powers.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Fur, fur and fur. Oh, and also fur. And of course there's fur.  And let's not forget fur. Then again, there's also fur. But I prefer fur.

....Did I already mention I love fur?


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Have fun in Japan. Your post count will perish, but it'd probably spike back up to its original status in giver or take 2 weeks when you get back on the internet.



SirRob said:


> You left out slimy too. Like slugs. (Or Muk. ^.^)
> This guy... he seems to be immune to my trolling powers...


You troll?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Fur, fur and fur. Oh, and also fur. And of course there's fur. And let's not forget fur. Then again, there's also fur. But I prefer fur.
> 
> ....Did I already mention I love fur?


 I'm with you and your fur on this one.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I haven't noticed any powers.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Fur, fur and fur. Oh, and also fur. And of course there's fur.  And let's not forget fur. Then again, there's also fur. But I prefer fur.
> 
> ....Did I already mention I love fur?



No, you didn't.



Garreth said:


> Have fun in Japan. Your post count will perish, but it'd probably spike back up to its original status in giver or take 2 weeks when you get back on the internet.
> 
> 
> You troll?



It might even get below a twenty-per-day average.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I wish I had fur. And animal ears. And a tail.


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I wish I had fur. And animal ears. And a tail.



Why?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Why?


 Why not?


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, you didn't.


Well, then by this, I like fur, fur and fur. Oh, and also fur. And of course there's fur.  And let's not forget fur.  Then again, there's also fur. But I prefer fur.

....ok I shut up now.




Tails The Fox said:


> I wish I had fur. And animal ears. And a tail.


Same here. But then again it would make me look like a freak and get people throw dead chicken at me.

So unless having fur is actually "normal", I keep it in my fantasy.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Well, then by this, I like fur, fur and fur. Oh, and also fur. And of course there's fur.  And let's not forget fur.  Then again, there's also fur. But I prefer fur.
> 
> ....ok I shut up now.
> 
> ...



You didn't mention the word love in that post, so the answer is still no.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You didn't mention the word love in that post, so the answer is still no.


 
Allow me...I LOVE FUR!


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You didn't mention the word love in that post, so the answer is still no.


Well, just for you then....

I <3 FUR


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Well, just for you then....
> 
> I <3 FUR



You are less than three fur?

Fascinating.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are less than three fur?
> 
> Fascinating.


 ROFLMFAO!


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

I no rite?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Dude, <3 is an emoticon. He wasn't saying he was less than three fur. If anything, he's probably MORE than three fur.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Dude, <3 is an emoticon. He wasn't saying he was less than three fur. If anything, he's probably MORE than three fur.



You're easy to troll.

Sarcasm in text form is fun.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Dude, <3 is an emoticon. He wasn't saying he was less than three fur. If anything, he's probably MORE than three fur.


atrakaj most likely knows that and was just trolling.

Edit: damn, ninja'd by the troll.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

I hate trolls! They live under bridges and knock em down when you try to drive your car over them and it leaves you soaking wet so you chase after them threatening to beat them up but you're slow because you're soaking wet so he outruns you and you're left buying a new car at a motor dealer when you just paid your car off a month ago and...wait what were we talking about?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I hate trolls! They live under bridges and knock em down when you try to drive your car over them and it leaves you soaking wet so you chase after them threatening to beat them up but you're slow because you're soaking wet so he outruns you and you're left buying a new car at a motor dealer when you just paid your car off a month ago and...wait what were we talking about?



Your love of this face:


----------



## Aleu (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I hate trolls! They live under bridges and knock em down when you try to drive your car over them and it leaves you soaking wet so you chase after them threatening to beat them up but you're slow because you're soaking wet so he outruns you and you're left buying a new car at a motor dealer when you just paid your car off a month ago and...wait what were we talking about?



fur?


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

> This forums requires you give viewers a NSFW warning before showing your ugly mug.


lol


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


>



I don't need to be fed.



Tails The Fox said:


> :lol:



Good thing I'm not ugly.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Scaly things. :3c


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Here's something furry

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._434896489072_507409072_5459475_4616118_n.jpg


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't need to be fed.


Yet you were fed.


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Here's something furry
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._434896489072_507409072_5459475_4616118_n.jpg



That dog looks high as shit.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Stahi said:


> That dog looks high as shit.


I would be high too in that.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Yet you were fed.



Yep.

That doesn't mean that I need it.

I don't need a heart, for instance.

Oh, wait, I don't have one anyway.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I would be high too in that.


 I was just thinking that lol


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yep.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I need it.
> 
> ...


Did furs have a heart anyway?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Did furs have a heart anyway?



Yeah.

They just lack a soul.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah.
> 
> They just lack a soul.


You got me there.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> You got me there.



I also have your soul.

That's what makes you a furry.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Atrakaj has a heart.

He stole mine.

;D


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Atrakaj has a heart.
> 
> He stole mine.
> 
> ;D



Oh, well, if you count *stolen* hearts...


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I also have your soul.
> 
> That's what makes you a furry.


I disagree. I never had a soul. Therefore it never could be stolen, nor can anyone have it.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I disagree. I never had a soul. Therefore it never could be stolen, nor can anyone have it.



I stole it by reaching into the past to before you were born.

You can't miss what you never had.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

If anyone tries to take my soul I'll rip their heart out their chest!


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> If anyone tries to take my soul I'll rip their heart out their chest!



I still don't have one *in* my chest.

I keep all the ones that I steal elsewhere.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I still don't have one *in* my chest.
> 
> I keep all the ones that I steal elsewhere.


 Then I'll take one of your hearts, put ti in your chest, and rip it back out


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Then I'll take one of your hearts, put ti in your chest, and rip it back out



A bit of discomfort for me for your soul?

Meh.

Still, you never knew what it felt like to have one.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

what's the question again?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> what's the question again?



When you dream of yiffing tonight, will your partner have feathers, scales, or fur?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> what's the question again?



If a train leaves the station at 3:30 p.m. going 35 miles per hour, how long will it take to nuke these nachos? I'm fucking hungry.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I stole it by reaching into the past to before you were born.
> 
> You can't miss what you never had.


No.... No..... That's not true..... THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE



atrakaj said:


> I still don't have one *in* my chest.
> 
> I keep all the ones that I steal elsewhere.


Lemme guess, in a chest buried on an island far away that only can be opened with a special key?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If a train leaves the station at 3:30 p.m. going 35 miles per hour, how long will it take to nuke these nachos? I'm fucking hungry.


 
You mean these nachos I'm eating...I dunno but go find your own :V



atrakaj said:


> When you dream of yiffing tonight, will your partner have feathers, scales, or fur?


 
For the last time I don't yiff :|


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If a train leaves the station at 3:30 p.m. going 35 miles per hour, how long will it take to nuke these nachos? I'm fucking hungry.


1 minute.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If a train leaves the station at 3:30 p.m. going 35 miles per hour, how long will it take to nuke these nachos? I'm fucking hungry.



Depends on whether they're the crappy kind or soft-shelled.



The Wave said:


> No.... No..... That's not true..... THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE



The only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.


> Lemme guess, in a chest buried on an island far away that only can be opened with a special key?



What's the point of that?

I want to be able to interact with them.



south syde dobe said:


> For the last time I don't yiff :|



So that is the last time that you're going to deny it?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> When you dream of yiffing tonight, will your partner have feathers, scales, or fur?


 Fur. Anyone who paid an ounce of attention to my many posts in this thread should be able to figure that out easily.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So that is the last time that you're going to deny it?


 That's the last time I'll tell you again, I hate repeating myself.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That's the last time I'll tell you again, I hate repeating myself.



Could you repeat that?

And why don't you tell me for the first time?

You never did before.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.
> 
> What's the point of that?
> 
> I want to be able to interact with them.


But that's contradicting itself. If it's impossible that something's impossible, then it's actually impossible that it's impossible that something's impossible. Therefore, it is possible that there's something impossible, making it possible that your reaching to the past is impossible.

Also, interacting with hearts is boring. What's the point of that?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Could you repeat that?
> 
> And why don't you tell me for the first time?
> 
> You never did before.


 
No sir, I will not


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

I prefer human skin thanks. Fur is fun to pet as it is soft but in no way is it a sexual thing for me.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> But that's contradicting itself. If it's impossible that something's impossible, then it's actually impossible that it's impossible that something's impossible. Therefore, it is possible that there's something impossible, making it possible that your reaching to the past is impossible.
> 
> Also, interacting with hearts is boring. What's the point of that?



And if it's possible to have an impossibility, then my statement is true.

And the point is right here:  *.*


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> But that's contradicting itself. If it's impossible that something's impossible, then it's actually impossible that it's impossible that something's impossible. Therefore, it is possible that there's something impossible, making it possible that your reaching to the past is impossible.
> 
> Also, interacting with hearts is boring. What's the point of that?


 
A: Paradox.
B: Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And if it's possible to have an impossibility, then my statement is true.
> And the point is right here:  *.*


No it's not. As said before..... No, wait. I'm not going to feed the troll this time.



Tails The Fox said:


> A: Paradox.
> B: Kingdom Hearts.


I don't believe in paradox.

As awesome as it would be, heartless' don't exist. Therefore there's still no point to interact with hearts.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> No it's not. As said before..... No, wait. I'm not going to feed the troll this time.
> 
> 
> I don't believe in paradox.
> ...


 
How could you not believe in paradox, I'm one @.@


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> How could you not believe in paradox, I'm one @.@


Proof it?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> As awesome as it would be, heartless' don't exist. Therefore there's still no point to interact with hearts.


 


atrakaj said:


> I don't need a heart, for instance.
> 
> Oh, wait, I don't have one anyway.


 See? atrakaj has no heart. so Heartless exist. I win.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> No it's not. As said before..... No, wait. I'm not going to feed the troll this time.
> 
> 
> I don't believe in paradox.
> ...



There is no exception to the rule that every rule has an exception.



south syde dobe said:


> How could you not believe in paradox, I'm one @.@



No, you're not.



The Wave said:


> Proof it?



Correct verb tense?



Tails The Fox said:


> See? atrakaj has no heart. so Heartless exist. I win.



Well played.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Proof it?


 *is black and at the same time is fur who is also straight*
It's just not possible @__@


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *is black and at the same time is fur who is also straight*
> It's just not possible @__@



I'm a human furry.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm a human furry.


 
Your not a furry, I thought you said that already :V


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your not a furry, I thought you said that already :V



I did?

I remember saying that, according to someone's yiff-filled definition I wasn't, but I don't remember saying that I'm not according to my own definition.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I did?
> 
> I remember saying that, according to someone's yiff-filled definition I wasn't, but I don't remember saying that I'm not according to my own definition.


 
You don't get a definition


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You don't get a definition



I am a connotative person.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



And now this thread is one step closer to its minor apocalypse completion.

I like women with short hair.

Possibly has to do with fur.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

I prefer short hair over long...mainly cause I hate femininity and long hair screams "Like OMG, I'm totally loving these super short pink shorts and I HAVE TO HAVE this purple purse!"


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer short hair over long...mainly cause I hate femininity and long hair screams "Like OMG, I'm totally loving these super short pink shorts and I HAVE TO HAVE this purple purse!"


No it doesn't.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

I should cut my hair shorter. Will it attract more wimmenz? :[


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> See? atrakaj has no heart. so Heartless exist. I win.


He says he has no heart. But that doesn't proof it's a heartless.
For example, plants don't have hearts, yet they live.




atrakaj said:


> There is no exception to the rule that every rule has an exception.


True to.... wait a moment....

.....FFFFFFFFFFFFF-




atrakaj said:


> Correct verb tense?


Nope. Get used to it, since I _*suck* _at grammar.




south syde dobe said:


> *is black and at the same time is fur who is also straight*
> It's just not possible @__@


It's possible.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

So, if you could choose any fur color (or combination of colors) to have, what would it be?

Hopefully this slows down aformentioned apocalypse...


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Is anyone even interested in why I_ hate _fur at this point in the thread? ... Almost done however, and I suppose I'll post it regardless shorty. Personally I think it has huge flaws.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> It's possible.


 
No I'm pretty sure that's a paradox in the fandom like a straight fox :|


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it doesn't.



STFU fag. 
Just kiddin'...but seriously though, long hair on a guy is horrid imo. Makes me want to go join a hippie douche rock band.



Tails The Fox said:


> So, if you could choose any fur color (or combination of colors) to have, what would it be?
> 
> Hopefully this slows down aformentioned apocalypse...



Orange/brown/black/white....garsh, that's just like a fawkx xD


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> STFU fag.
> Just kiddin'...but seriously though, long hair on a guy is horrid imo. Makes me want to go join a hippie douche rock band.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Random question of the day....do you have nipple protectors?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should cut my hair shorter. Will it attract more wimmenz? :[



It'll attract more me.



The Wave said:


> He says he has no heart. But that doesn't proof it's a heartless.
> For example, plants don't have hearts, yet they live.
> 
> 
> ...



Most people suck at grammar.



Oovie said:


> Is anyone even interested in why I_ hate _fur at this point in the thread? ... Almost done however, and I suppose I'll post it regardless shorty. Personally I think it has huge flaws.



Sure.

Tell us.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> STFU fag.
> Just kiddin'...but seriously though, long hair on a guy is horrid imo. Makes me want to go join a hippie douche rock band.
> 
> 
> ...


You fag. >=[


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> So, if you could choose any fur color (or combination of colors) to have, what would it be?
> 
> Hopefully this slows down aformentioned apocalypse...


Either black & (arctic)white, like my fursona, or red/brown & white, like the red fox. Obviously.



Oovie said:


> Is anyone even interested in why I_ hate _fur at this point in the thread? ... Almost done however, and I suppose I'll post it regardless shorty. Personally I think it has huge flaws.


No. It's already obvious before this point.



south syde dobe said:


> No I'm pretty sure that's a paradox in the fandom like a straight fox :|


I'm pretty sure it's just a stereotype to say foxes are never straight.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Random question of the day....do you have nipple protectors?



...nipple protectors? Why would I need those?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'll attract more me.



That's an even better reason. Alas, you're leaving for the summer so I won't be able to show you. :[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Either black & (arctic)white, like my fursona, or red/brown & white, like the red fox. Obviously.
> 
> 
> No. It's already obvious before this point.
> ...


Are you gay by any chance or at least bi? :3



Scotty1700 said:


> ...nipple protectors? Why would I need those?


I dunno, I was just asking a random question...besides Captain Falcon has some xD


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's an even better reason. Alas, you're leaving for the summer so I won't be able to show you. :[



Take pics and show me when I get back.

Or keep it short.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Random question of the day....do you have nipple protectors?


Why would I need any? >.>



atrakaj said:


> Most people suck at grammar.


But I suck more at grammar. Seriously, I've made grammar mistakes I _*shouldn't* _make, yet I did.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You fag. >=[









We've got a real bright one here! Thanks for noticing by the way.


/trolulz


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Why would I need any? >.>
> 
> 
> But I suck more at grammar. Seriously, I've made grammar mistakes I _*shouldn't* _make, yet I did.



You shouldn't wouldn't couldn't *did.*


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Take pics and show me when I get back.
> 
> Or keep it short.



B)

'kay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dunno, I was just asking a random question...besides Captain Falcon has some xD



Hey, if he haz em then why can't "(Insert military rank here) the Fag-Fox" have one!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We've got a real bright one here! Thanks for noticing by the way.
> 
> 
> /trolulz



Long hair looks better on me and I am not a hippy douche >=[


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We've got a real bright one here! Thanks for noticing by the way.
> 
> 
> /trolulz



He's barely forty watts.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

I'm getting nipple protectors for Blue


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm getting nipple protectors for Blue



There's nothing wrong with my nipples. :I


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm getting nipple protectors for Blue



Against whom?


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> No. It's already obvious before this point


It was obvious I was going to bring up hygiene?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's nothing wrong with my nipples. :I


I donno, you might need me to take a look at 'em to make sure they're ok.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Are you gay by any chance or at least bi? :3
> 
> I dunno, I was just asking a random question...besides Captain Falcon has some xD


Was straight, am bi. Why the question? >.>

And captain Falcon has them? 




atrakaj said:


> You shouldn't wouldn't couldn't *did.*


I told you so.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's nothing wrong with my nipples. :I


 
Yup and since you don't like it I'll make sure to clamp them on tight for ya 



The Wave said:


> Was straight, am bi. Why the question? >.>


 So your not straight then correct?


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> It was obvious I was going to bring up hygiene?


Yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Long hair looks better on me and I am not a hippy douche >=[



Meh i'll take you word for it. Some people can pull it off but most can't.



atrakaj said:


> He's barely forty watts.



Actually, the average human gives off the same amount of heat as a forty watt bulb.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, you might need me to take a look at 'em to make sure they're ok.


Can you look at mine too? :V

*killed your boner*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Can you look at mine too? :V
> 
> *killed your boner*


 No SMOKING! *takes your cig and stamps it out*


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Wow, getting kinky in here.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No SMOKING! *takes your cig and stamps it out*




*pulls out a joint* You wanna get high? :V


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh i'll take you word for it. Some people can pull it off but most can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the average human gives off the same amount of heat as a forty watt bulb.



I'm not average.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

dude its the fur that gets me. and to be clear im not a fan of hair other then on the head, just fur 

oh murrr :3


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh i'll take you word for it. Some people can pull it off but most can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the average human gives off the same amount of heat as a forty watt bulb.



People tell me I have nice hair. =[



Foxy_Boy said:


> Can you look at mine too? :V
> 
> *killed your boner*



I hate you. =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not average.



Stfu fag....

"Insert link to youtube trololol video here"


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So your not straight then correct?


And your point is?


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Yes.


Well if you people would just wash up every once in awhile...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you. =[


You couldn't live without me & you know it :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *pulls out a joint* You wanna get high? :V


 
I'd like to...w8 no not with you, I can't trust you at all, I'd rather get high with Scotty :|


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Well if you people would just wash up every once in awhile...


I take a shower every morning.


----------



## Jonnaius (May 11, 2010)

Fur. Even though I'm allergic. And can't go near the stuff. Paradox there I feel....


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> And your point is?


 YOU NEED TO GET ON THE BALL FOR ONLY $19.95 
It just seems that there are no straight foxes like ever :|


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd like to...w8 no not with you, I can't trust you at all, I'd rather get high with Scotty :|



i dont see any of thoes plans going well for you


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd like to...w8 no not with you, I can't trust you at all, I'd rather get high with Scotty :|


I'm actually more trustworthy than alot of people :3c


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Stfu fag....
> 
> "Insert link to youtube trololol video here"



*Insert creepy troll pic here.*



Oovie said:


> Well if you people would just wash up every once in awhile...



I see coming over to the Dark Side hasn't changed your trolling habits.

There's a reason why we're the *Dark* Side.

Filthy is the new clean.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You couldn't live without me & you know it :V


Yes I could, actually =[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i dont see any of thoes plans going well for you


 
If I had to choose though if possible I'd rather do it with neither though scotty wouldn't try to make a move on me ^^



Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm actually more trustworthy than alot of people :3c


 Sure you are and then your going to try and break my legs :V
I got my eyes on you Foxy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd like to...w8 no not with you, I can't trust you at all, I'd rather get high with Scotty :|



I'm trusting too...but I don't smoke so no gettin' high here.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trusting too...but I don't smoke so no gettin' high here.


 Hmm okies so then I'm in the clear :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I could, actually =[


After all I've done for you? you ungratful skank >_>


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> After all I've done for you? you ungratful skank >_>


YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR ME! BASTARD! D=


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm okies so then I'm in the clear :3



Yuppers


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR ME! BASTARD! D=



That's not what--


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> YOU NEED TO GET ON THE BALL FOR ONLY $19.95
> It just seems that there are no straight foxes like ever :|


There are straight foxes. >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> After all I've done for you? you ungratful skank >_>


 
Wow fellas chill and smoke that joint before you kill...each...other.
Hmm on second thought continue 



The Wave said:


> There are straight foxes. >_>


 Can you name 3? :O


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trusting too...but I don't smoke so no gettin' high here.



no smokin for me aswell :3, but i have tryed pills


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> There are straight foxes. >_>



not this^

double post realy?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's not what--


And what about you? I thought we had something special but you're just a WHORE! D=


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And what about you? I thought we had something special but you're just a WHORE! D=


 You just figured that out dude?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR ME! BASTARD! D=


Sure I have, Who did the laundry last weekend? Me. Who stole all those car stereos so you could have a nicer computer? me. Who helped you build the pyramids? me. Who made blueberri in a bio lab for your amusement? me.

Besides I've done other stuff for you :V think you know what I mean...


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And what about you? I thought we had something special but you're just a WHORE! D=



from what i hear she do anything for clams


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Can you name 3? :O


Do non-Faf users count?



Rachrix said:


> not this^
> 
> double post realy?


lies.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Sure I have, Who did the laundry last weekend? Me. Who stole all those car stereos so you could have a nicer computer? me. Who helped you build the pyramids? me. Who made blueberri in a bio lab for your amusement? me.
> 
> Besides I've done other stuff for you :V think you know what I mean...


Hey I paid for my PC with my hard work! DON'T TAKE CREDIT FOR MY ACTIONS! D=


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orange/brown/black/white....


Yeah, that's a good color combo. I'd like to have that.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Sure I have, Who did the laundry last weekend? Me. Who stole all those car stereos so you could have a nicer computer? me. Who helped you build the pyramids? me. Who made blueberri in a bio lab for your amusement? me.
> 
> Besides I've done other stuff for you :V think you know what I mean...


 
You made blue?
Make another so I can piledrive the shit out of her...well you know :3



The Wave said:


> Do non-Faf users count?
> 
> 
> lies.


 
Hmm go ahead


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Oh, look, a new thread. I think I'll make a post stating my opinions-

FUCK IT'S ALREADY DERAILED

Anyway, I'm not sure what other types of skin there are. As for skin coverings, I'd probably do feathers, scales, then fur.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

And I'm gone.

See you in the fall.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Sure I have, Who did the laundry last weekend? Me. Who stole all those car stereos so you could have a nicer computer? me. Who helped you build the pyramids? me. Who made blueberri in a bio lab for your amusement? me.
> 
> Besides I've done other stuff for you :V think you know what I mean...



dont take credit from the jews, they have it bad enough alredy


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I'm gone.
> 
> See you in the fall.


kbai


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I'm gone.
> 
> See you in the fall.


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And what about you? I thought we had something special but you're just a WHORE! D=



THOSE CLAMS, THOSE CLAMS. ;;



atrakaj said:


> And I'm gone.
> 
> See you in the fall.



</3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You made blue?
> Make another so I can piledrive the shit out of her...well you know :3


She has a older sister named purple I never told her about, she had brain damage so I had to make blue, who has significantly less brain damage.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THOSE CLAMS, THOSE CLAMS. ;;
> 
> 
> 
> </3


Oh well. If I pay you in clams will you touch me?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> She has a older sister named purple I never told her about, she had brain damage so I had to make blue, who has significantly less brain damage.


 
She has less brain damage? I couldn't tell rofl :3
I'll take purple cause she is probably hotter than blue


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well. If I pay you in clams will you touch me?



Depends. 

Finish that lego dildo yet?


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Fur, baby. Mmm, imagine being fucked by a furry anthro... feeling that fur against you..
> 
> o murr <3



Do hairy bass players count?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> She has less brain damage? I couldn't tell rofl :3
> I'll take purple cause she is probably hotter than blue


Of course, the fandom works exactly like "Drawn together"


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Jonnaius said:


> Fur. Even though I'm allergic. And can't go near the stuff. Paradox there I feel....


 
I'm only alergic to cat fur (well the dander) ...So I would probably commit suicide if I was coverd in cat fur


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Depends.
> 
> Finish that lego dildo yet?


Yes it is. It is my masterpiece.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it is. It is my masterpiece.



Test it.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, look, a new thread. I think I'll make a post stating my opinions-
> 
> FUCK IT'S ALREADY DERAILED
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure what other types of skin there are. As for skin coverings, I'd probably do feathers, scales, then fur.



blah, i could not stand a scaly. 



atrakaj said:


> And I'm gone.
> 
> See you in the fall.



yay the grammer nazi is gone time to brutly spel everyone :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Of course, the fandom works exactly like "Drawn together"


 
I don't follow, is some asian dude always getting killed by the end of the day?


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

I'm more inclined to believe most decisions are being made by what they're attached to (canine), and not the epidermal growth itself. Feathers as a result are one of the least chosen as nobody likes birds, _duh_!

Unusual as it may be to admit it here, but I despise fur. If you're not already well groomed as a human, fur is going to be a godawful _nightmare_ for you to deal with. (Exception being you prefer that offensive wild musk/look, in that case stop right here.) Not only do you have to care for all this fur now, but the skin below it as well!

Why the skin? If you don't already brush your hair, go ahead and get a boar bristle brush and watch all that snow fall from your scalp. That is all the dead skin and residue of hair products you've neglected to remove from atop your head. Now magnify this to the entire body of an anthro and think of what you're getting yourself into.

You'll spend _everyday_ brushing to remove excess hair and distribute skin oils for a shiny coat. If you skimp out on your regime not only will you have a rather dull looking appearance, but you'll be applying loose hair to everything you come in contact with. Heaven forbid you're portraying yourself with animal fur _and_ human hair, you _poor poor bastard_.

Doubtful? Here is what is brushed off of two Huskys every day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG1VGLpH90I

May also be fun to know that acne, something largely unique to humans, still has been known to show up in canines and felines! Yay! If you were at all envious of fur camouflaging skin deficiencies, just remember it really can't hide _everything_.

But then you have species, and not everyone is *X* because some want to be *Y* or *Z*... *Y* and *Z* of course don't have it as bad as *X* _blah blah blah_... Yeah well, this applies to most anyway!



atrakaj said:


> I see coming over to the Dark Side hasn't changed your trolling habits.
> 
> There's a reason why we're the *Dark* Side.
> 
> Filthy is the new clean.


Perhaps why I can't imagine being covered in fur, plumage is oh so much more lovely to manage. Smoother too and much more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And I'm gone.
> 
> See you in the fall.



No, my fÃ¼rher! 

Who shall take over the Grammar Nazis?

Have fun in Japan, I guess.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it is. It is my masterpiece.


Someones literally going to be shitting bricks :3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Someones literally going to be shitting bricks :3


 Yea I can guess where its already going


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Test it.


Kay.

feels good.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay.
> 
> feels good.



Follow it up with some lego ponies.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay.
> 
> feels good.


 GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm go ahead


Garry/Kitsune-Kun
hellbent
Taren
Uchiha Fox
Kyuuki
Jericho Foxx
Trask
Cassio
Da-Fox

Yes, all straight and fox.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Of course, the fandom works exactly like "Drawn together"


 Why did that show end?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Garry/Kitsune-Kun
> hellbent
> Taren
> Uchiha Fox
> ...


 
Taren is straight I know but the other's I'll have to see to believe it :3


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Follow it up with some lego ponies.



kay!

When do you join in?



The Wave said:


> Garry/Kitsune-Kun
> hellbent
> Taren
> Uchiha Fox
> ...


You forgot me...


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay!
> 
> When do you join in?



After the boat goes in, of course.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't follow, is some asian dude always getting killed by the end of the day?


....No Its about a bunch of stereotypes.

In one episode the princess has her mentally challenged sister come over to the "drawn together house" shes slightly more attractive, but very stupid.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You forgot me...


Nope.

Also I don't think tarren is straight...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> ....No Its about a bunch of stereotypes.
> 
> In one episode the princess has her mentally challenged sister come over to the "drawn together house" shes slightly more attractive, but very stupid.


 
Oh yea lmao
I can still piledrive the shit out blue's sexy sister right?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> After the boat goes in, of course.


I have a $200 Lego ship on my desk. It takes up a good chunk of space, took me like 6-8 hours to build, and is pretty damn detailed.

SHUTUP I DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS! :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a $200 Lego ship on my desk. It takes up a good chunk of space, took me like 6-8 hours to build, and is pretty damn detailed.
> 
> SHUTUP I DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS! :V


 Plz for the love of god don't tell me you shoved that up your ass too did you?


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> blah, i could not stand a scaly.
> 
> 
> 
> yay the grammer nazi is gone time to brutly spel everyone :3



I'd imagine it would be  easier than fur to manage.

And I will grammar nazi the fuck out of you, boy.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a $200 Lego ship on my desk. It takes up a good chunk of space, took me like 6-8 hours to build, and is pretty damn detailed.
> 
> SHUTUP I DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS! :V



My brother used to do that, and then we'd put the cats in them. :3c

Those boats don't really float very well...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh yea lmao
> I can still piledrive the shit out blue's sexy sister right?


Yeah I dun want it >_>


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Garry/Kitsune-Kun
> hellbent
> Taren
> Uchiha Fox
> ...


 I'm a fox, and I'm straight. I was gonna change it to cat when my name change went through (assuming it will), but I don't see the point...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah I dun want it >_>


 Sweet and that way Heckler can have Blue, everybody wins <3
You are awesome Foxy_Boy :3c


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'd imagine it would be  easier than fur to manage.
> 
> And I will grammar nazi the fuck out of you, boy.


I think it'd be no different than human skin, other than the total dryness equating to body armor.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Plz for the love of god don't tell me you shoved that up your ass too did you?



Of course, blue told me to.



BlueberriHusky said:


> My brother used to do that, and then we'd put the cats in them. :3c
> 
> Those boats don't really float very well...


No they don't, but they do have floating lego boat bases that you can use to build one. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sweet and that way *Heckler can have Blue*, everybody wins <3
> You are awesome Foxy_Boy :3c



Says who? D:



Heckler & Koch said:


> No they don't, but they do have  floating lego boat bases that you can use to build one. :V



Cooooooooooooooooool! 

I liked Transformers better, though.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Garry/Kitsune-Kun
> hellbent
> Taren
> Uchiha Fox
> ...



i highly doubt it



Heckler & Koch said:


> kay!
> 
> When do you join in?
> 
> ...



you wish, you just shoved a beloved childrens pastime up your tail hole


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sweet and that way Heckler can have Blue, everybody wins <3
> You are awesome Foxy_Boy :3c


Do I get a foxy treat? :V


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Says who? D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legos were my childhood and I still get entertainment from them.

no, not in the way this thread suggested. >_>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Says who? D:


 
Well I thought you two was going out, you ain't touching me :|



Foxy_Boy said:


> Do I get a foxy treat? :V


 
Um sure I guess x3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Legos were my childhood and I still get entertainment from them.
> 
> no, not in the way this thread suggested. >_>



I liked them, too, but Play-doh was better. Oh, Play-doh, I miss you. ;^;



south syde dobe said:


> Well I thought you two was going out, you  ain't touching me :|



I've never "gone out" with anyone from FAF. :V


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Taren is straight I know but the other's I'll have to see to believe it :3


Google the names, I don't feel to look up the names again. >_>



Heckler & Koch said:


> You forgot me...


No I didn't you just don't have the requirements to be on the list.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

any vixens lurking about?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I liked them, too, but Play-doh was better. Oh, Play-doh, I miss you. ;^;


they still have play-doh.

fuck this thread makes me miss my childhood... =[


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well I thought you two was going out, you ain't touching me :|
> 
> 
> 
> Um sure I guess x3


*opens mouth wide*

I'm waiting..... where is it? :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> they still have play-doh.
> 
> fuck this thread makes me miss my childhood... =[



But it's not the saaaaame. :[


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I think it'd be no different than human skin, other than the total dryness equating to body armor.



True. I don't know much about reptile anatomy, but I'd assume they either have some sort of mechanism to combat that, or simply don't care.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> any vixens lurking about?


Vixens only do inter-species, because they are equal whores as male foxes.

They only do inter species cause they assume we're all gay :V

Just like everybody else


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Seriously, vixens only do other species? Fine, I'll take a cat...


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But it's not the saaaaame. :[


It's close... =[

No more nostalgia. let's yiff nao.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'd imagine it would be  easier than fur to manage.
> 
> And I will grammar nazi the fuck out of you, boy.



engrad!



BlueberriHusky said:


> I liked them, too, but Play-doh was better. Oh, Play-doh, I miss you. ;^;
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "gone out" with anyone from FAF. :V



almost usless fact: play dough is almos 100% eatable :3



Tails The Fox said:


> any vixens lurking about?




your not fooling anyone


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's close... =[
> 
> No more nostalgia. let's yiff nao.



BACK IN MY DAY, WE JUST HAD GAMEBOY COLOR...


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I'm a fox, and I'm straight. I was gonna change it to cat when my name change went through (assuming it will), but I don't see the point...


Whoops, sorry for forgetting to add you to the list. >.<



Rachrix said:


> i highly doubt it


Why? Can't handle the truth?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> BACK IN MY DAY, WE JUST HAD GAMEBOY COLOR...


FUCK I MISS YOU GBC! I USED TO PLAY YOUR POKEMANS AND YOUR ZELDA ALL THE TIME! D=


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your not fooling anyone


 and what does that mean?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK I MISS YOU GBC! I USED TO PLAY YOUR POKEMANS AND YOUR ZELDA ALL THE TIME! D=



pokemon ftw!


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK I MISS YOU GBC! I USED TO PLAY YOUR POKEMANS AND YOUR ZELDA ALL THE TIME! D=



I still have some GBCs. B)

Need repair, though. Note to self.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> and what does that mean?



take a guess :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Oh hell no! I'm not gay!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> and what does that mean?


I means he thinks you gay like I said everybody does :V


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> BACK IN MY DAY, WE JUST HAD GAMEBOY COLOR...


oh god I miss my GBC! >_<


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> engrad!


What the fuck? English? Grad? Congrats? 

ATRAKAJ, I NEED YOU.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> BACK IN MY DAY, WE JUST HAD GAMEBOY COLOR...


What? No Game Boy Pocket?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I still have some GBCs. B)
> 
> Need repair, though. Note to self.


I have mine too, and it still works. 

Actually, since my family is pretty much all gamers, I have a working version of every nintendo system, minus the original gameboy, virtualboy, and the stupid new DSI that's just bigger.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> What? No Game Boy Pocket?



Unless we're talking bricks, I prefer color.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> What? No Game Boy Pocket?


Lol those things were fucking huge, they don't fit in my pockets :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have mine too, and it still works.
> 
> Actually, since my family is pretty much all gamers, I have a working version of every nintendo system, minus the original gameboy, virtualboy, and the stupid new DSI that's just bigger.



My brother has a lot of our old consoles, much to my rage. :I

What possessed you to get a DSi? IMHO the original is the best choice.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What the fuck? English? Grad? Congrats?
> 
> ATRAKAJ, I NEED YOU.



with out atrakaj you ar nothing :3


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

My sona has short but thick fur like a lion. LIKEALION. >:[


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> My sona has short but thick fur like a lion. LIKEALION. >:[


 Roar


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My brother has a lot of our old consoles, much to my rage. :I
> 
> What possessed you to get a DSi? IMHO the original is the best choice.


My old DS was pretty used and abused, and one of the speakers didn't work. So I figured fuck it and got a DSi. It's pretty neat IMO. The camera/miniphotoshop and sound recorder are gimmicky and fun for like 5 minutes though, and the DL thing is criminally underused, but I like the buttons much better, and it's lighter. And the interface is better and customizable. :V

The only thing I don't like is the fact that it has no GBA slot, but I have my GBA for that.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

My DS still does okay, although the L button only half works now.


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Roar


I say.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

The DS' are tanks. I bought one on the release date, and it still works brand new. It has a lot crashes though.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My old DS was pretty used and abused, and one of the speakers didn't work. So I figured fuck it and got a DSi. It's pretty neat IMO. The camera/miniphotoshop and sound recorder are gimmicky and fun for like 5 minutes though, and the DL thing is criminally underused, but I like the buttons much better, and it's lighter. And the interface is better and customizable. :V
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the fact that it has no GBA slot, but I have my GBA for that.



I still don't understand the point of camera/etc features on there. Then again, this comes from someone who still plays Galaxian, Dig Dug, Pac-man, etc.

I currently only have a DS lite, and it's a bitch to grip when I'm playing. It's really not shaped for human hands...


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> Without atrakaj you're nothing. :3


Bullshit.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Bullshit.


 Agreed.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Bullshit.



Have fun. :3

I will give you a free post.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I still don't understand the point of camera/etc features on there. Then again, this comes from someone who still plays Galaxian, Dig Dug, Pac-man, etc.
> 
> I currently only have a DS lite, and it's a bitch to grip when I'm playing. It's really not shaped for human hands...


Yeah my sister got a DS lite, I didn't like it too much honestly.

I don't really get it either. The camera's quality is pretty terrible, but the voice recorder can bring some hilarious results with it's filters and stuff if you're as easily amused as me. :V

Anyone who doesn't play dig dug and other old games from time to time is a terrible person anyways.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> BACK IN MY DAY, WE JUST HAD GAMEBOY COLOR...


 your mom pushed a hoop down a dirt road :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's barely forty watts.



I couldn't help but laugh at that.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah my sister got a DS lite, I didn't  like it too much honestly.
> 
> I don't really get it either. The camera's quality is pretty terrible,  but the voice recorder can bring some hilarious results with it's  filters and stuff if you're as easily amused as me. :V
> 
> Anyone who doesn't play dig dug and other old games from time to time is  a terrible person anyways.



I prefer to play with music if I'm going to be doing stuff like that. Ever  since I was a kid. MIDIS I LOVE YOU STILL.



south syde dobe said:


> your mom pushed a hoop down a dirt road :[



My mom pushed your mom down a dirt road. :[


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> My sona has short but thick fur like a lion. LIKEALION. >:[



OH SHIT

GET IN THE CAR


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Garry/Kitsune-Kun
> hellbent
> Taren
> Uchiha Fox
> ...


::earperk:: What'd I do?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My mom pushed your mom down a dirt road. :[


 XD

Back in my day, we had music on MTV instead of stupid reality shows with 10 seconds of songs inbetween shows


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Back in MY day I had a pet rockasaurus.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I prefer to play with music if I'm going to be doing stuff like that. Ever  since I was a kid. MIDIS I LOVE YOU STILL.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom pushed your mom down a dirt road. :[


I'm a music addict so unless I'm playing a really atmospheric game I have to have music on. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm a music addict so unless I'm playing a really atmospheric game I have to have music on. :V



Same, mostly stuff no one cares about. VG, dubstep, various electronic, etc.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.


 did you just call me a slut???


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.



ya this thred exploded


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> did you just call me a slut???



You're a fox. It goes hand in hand.

Man slut.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, what's happening in this thread?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey guys, what's happening in this thread?



No clue.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Same, mostly stuff no one cares about. VG, dubstep, various electronic, etc.


I listen to mostly 80's and 90's rock and metal. But I also listen to some other random stuff.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.


You know you like stupid sluts.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::earperk:: What'd I do?


Helping me proof South Syde that there are straight foxes. Thank you kindly for your cooperation. 
*bows*


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey guys, what's happening in this thread?


It's a chat room like every other thread!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey guys, what's happening in this thread?


 Foxes are being called gay sluts, that's what's happening.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I listen to mostly 80's and 90's rock and metal. But I also listen to some other random stuff.



All that comes to mind is The Offspring (unbelievable live), Red Hot Chili Peppers, Matchbox 20, Weezer, Incubus, etc. I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely does not like metal.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I listen to mostly 80's and 90's rock and metal. But I also listen to some other random stuff.



ya me too but lately i have been into hevy techno lately


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.


I just didn't bother with the first six pages of their faggotry.

Especially HK, hitting on everybody and begging for cock.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was trying to read up and you stupid slut foxes put 3 pages on it.





Tails The Fox said:


> did you just call me a slut???


DAMMIT!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You know you like stupid sluts.



...I don't know. Maybe a convincing is in order?



Icarus615 said:


> I just didn't bother with the first six pages  of their faggotry.
> 
> Especially HK, hitting on everybody and begging for cock.



I read all of it to get my morning wood to go away...well 3:00 in the afternoon wood.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> did you just call me a slut???


 Maybe *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> All that comes to mind is The Offspring (unbelievable live), Red Hot Chili Peppers, Matchbox 20, Weezer, Incubus, etc. I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely does not like metal.


I don't like the newer metal bands, they're fucking terrible :V
I also don't like weezer... >_>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Mammals are winning. Who'd ever expect that. The results totally blew me away.

Not into the scalies... but fur is sexy.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...I don't know. Maybe a convincing is in order?


What did you have in mind?


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Slut fox. They are their own species. Not quite foxes but one hundred percent slut.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Slut fox. They are their own species. Not quite foxes but one hundred percent slut.


 well I'm not a slut fox. although I do LIKE slut foxes.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like the newer metal bands, they're fucking terrible :V
> I also don't like weezer... >_>



Weezer is okay. My stoner friend used to listen to them all the time. :V

Green Day _used _to be good. ;;

Why, H&K, _why_?! *shakes you like a British nanny*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> What did you have in mind?



Let's man sandwich HK! *Foof! One motion, no clothes*


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Lady gaga.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Mammals are winning. Who'd ever expect that. The results totally blew me away.
> 
> Not into the scalies... but fur is sexy.


On topic: Fur = scales

Fish scales idk.... I've never seen a anthropomorphic fish yet but I bet I won't like it when I do. The thing I don't like about avians is the beaks & feet, mostly the beaks.... I just don't see how any pleasure could come from a beak.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> well I'm not a slut fox. although I do LIKE slut foxes.



gay :3


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Weezer is okay. My stoner friend used to listen to them all the time. :V
> 
> Green Day _used _to be good. ;;
> 
> Why, H&K, _why_?! *shakes you like a British nanny*


They sold out, that's why. :V

Like metallica during their genre confusion years.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let's man sandwich HK! *Foof! One motion, no clothes*


Any day of the week :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever drawn an anthro fish? I haven't seen one.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm a music addict so unless I'm playing a really atmospheric game I have to have music on. :V


Like Fallout 3 :V


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Did I miss anything exciting whilst having a snack?



BlueberriHusky said:


> All that comes to mind is The Offspring (unbelievable live), Red Hot Chili Peppers, Matchbox 20, Weezer, Incubus, etc. I think I'm the only person in the world who genuinely does not like metal.


 
I've seen The Offspring live too 8)

They're not my favorite band though.... but they're good

My favorite band _used _to be Green Day.... before... well.. they got terrible

Recently I just bought a bunch of new 90's albums that I've been addictively listening to (Razorblade Suitcase by Bush, first Blind Melon Cd, Rubberneck by The Toadies).  I don't really have a favorite band right now though


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> gay :3


 Oh you are? Well, good to know.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They sold out, that's why. :V
> 
> Like metallica during their genre confusion years.



FFFFFF.

And I wouldn't know old Metallica from new. Please don't shoot me.



garoose said:


> I've seen The Offspring live too 8)
> 
> They're not my favorite band though.... but they're good
> 
> My favorite band _used _to be Green Day.... before... well.. they  got terrible



I'm glad they got out of that phase they were in when they made  Conspiracy of One. I was afraid there for awhile--though I admit to  liking a few off that album.

And, Basket Case. <3


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

I voted for all
Take that, OP.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> On topic: Fur = scales
> 
> Fish scales idk.... I've never seen a anthropomorphic fish yet but I bet I won't like it when I do. The thing I don't like about avians is the beaks & feet, mostly the beaks.... I just don't see how any pleasure could come from a beak.



I got naked for nothing, it's cold, and your back on topic. Where'd that ostrich go?


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Like Fallout 3 :V


 
or Dead Space V:


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> FFFFFF.
> 
> And I wouldn't know old Metallica from new. Please don't shoot me.


You would if you listen to them. After one of their albums their genre literally completely changes for like 2 or 3 albums until the one they recently released. :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Dead Fallout in Space :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK I MISS YOU GBC! I USED TO PLAY YOUR POKEMANS AND YOUR ZELDA ALL THE TIME! D=


You don't have a Wii? You poor thing.

Or maybe not, the only good games for the damn thing are the Metroid games and Punch-Out.



Rachrix said:


> pokemon ftw!


As a furry you are only allowed to play Star Fox games. Now get to work on it, faggot.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got naked for nothing, it's cold, and your back on topic. Where'd that ostrich go?


Whoa whoa whoa.... to hell with the bird, your nakedness doesn't need to go to waste :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You would if you listen to them. After  one of their albums their genre literally completely changes for like 2  or 3 albums until the one they recently released. :V



I know like... two of their songs. ;;

Whiskey in the Jar is the only one I can name that I like.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.... to hell with the bird, your nakedness doesn't need to go to waste :3


 Or does it?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Oh you are? Well, good to know.



fail but nice try


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> On topic: Fur = scales
> 
> Fish scales idk.... I've never seen a anthropomorphic fish yet but I bet I won't like it when I do. The thing I don't like about avians is the beaks & feet, mostly the beaks.... I just don't see how any pleasure could come from a beak.


Ah, well we insulate better and provide better comfort though...! For those cold nights.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Or does it?


No, no it doesn't


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No, no it doesn't



Oh baby, I like it when you lust for me!


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> On topic: Fur = scales
> 
> Fish scales idk.... I've never seen a anthropomorphic fish yet but I bet I won't like it when I do. The thing I don't like about avians is the beaks & feet, mostly the beaks.... I just don't see how any pleasure could come from a beak.


My species isn't picked for pleasure.

None of what I'm here for involves pleasure. 

And I've seen dolphins, before, but they're not really fish.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No, no it doesn't


 Please don't tell me this is gonna turn into some knid of...I don't even want to say it...


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You don't have a Wii? You poor thing.
> 
> Or maybe not, the only good games for the damn thing are the Metroid games and Punch-Out.
> 
> ...


I do have a Wii.


BlueberriHusky said:


> I know like... two of their songs. ;;
> 
> Whiskey in the Jar is the only one I can name that I like.


SPOILER ALERT!: that song was a cover, however, it's a really good cover from an album they did with a lot of really good covers that are sometimes better than the originals. :V


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You don't have a Wii? You poor thing.
> 
> Or maybe not, the only good games for the damn thing are the Metroid games and Punch-Out.
> 
> ...




also the smash brothers series. 

i love the starfox game, mostly the first one, but pokemon is very adicting :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Please don't tell me this is gonna turn into some knid of...I don't even want to say it...



Get out of here, ya damn stray!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh baby, I like it when you lust for me!


You'll like it even better when I suck for you ;3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Get out of here, ya damn stray!


 I'm moving in!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do have a Wii.


Can I come over and play with your Wii? Mine isn't working right. I just can't ever get the damn thing started.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Can I come over and play with your Wii? Mine isn't working right. I just can't ever get the damn thing started.


kay


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You'll like it even better when I suck for you ;3


Oh murr :3


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Ah, well we insulate better and provide better comfort though...! For those cold nights.



go find something shiny



Tails The Fox said:


> Please don't tell me this is gonna turn into some knid of...I don't even want to say it...



it will happen unforchenitly


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SPOILER ALERT!: that song was a cover, however, it's a really good cover from an album they did with a lot of really good covers that are sometimes better than the originals. :V



Norly. I think the other one I like is Sad But True. I guess I like metal okay if it's fairly, I dunno, melodic or harmonic as far as metal goes. Some of it really does sound like a cabinet being pushed down a flight of stairs though.

Speaking of covers, I've heard some pretty good covers... but The White Stripes hurt my ears so bad last time I listened to one of theirs that I'm sort of afraid of covers now unless they're on a bed.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I'm moving in!


Well you have alot to learn.

Because you appear to not know much about how FAF works yet


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got naked for nothing, it's cold, and your back on topic. Where'd that ostrich go?


Wait, what?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do have a Wii.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT!: that song was a cover, however, it's a really good cover from an album they did with a lot of really good covers that are sometimes better than the originals. :V


...then why are you whining about missing your Gamecube? 



Rachrix said:


> also the smash brothers series.
> 
> i love the starfox game, mostly the first one, but pokemon is very adicting :3


What the fuck is the appeal with PokÃ©mon? Not even when I was into PokÃ©mon as a kid I fully understood, I was mostly just into the cartoon. As terrible as it is, I'd say it's superior to most anime because it's simple clean fun and doesn't require you to have watched all the previous episodes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I'm moving in!



So you have finally come to terms that you're a slut, huh? Alright, grab  your bags.



Foxy_Boy said:


> You'll like it even better when I suck for you  ;3


 
...smile for a bonus, babe. :3



Icarus615 said:


> Wait, what?



I was just saying how awesome birds are!


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Can I come over and play with your Wii? Mine isn't working right. I just can't ever get the damn thing started.



its a trap, am i to late


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Guys I've been to the year 3000.

 Not much has changed. 

But they lived underwater.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well you have alot to learn.
> 
> Because you appear to not know much about how FAF works yet


 will you teach me, oh Wise swami?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Norly. I think the other one I like is Sad But True.
> 
> Speaking of covers, I've heard some pretty good covers... but The White Stripes hurt my ears so bad last time I listened to one of theirs that I'm sort of afraid of covers now unless they're on a bed.


That is also a good song, and off their last really good album.

Also, I lol'd.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

What the hell just happened?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Guys I've been to the year 3000.
> 
> Not much has hanged.
> 
> But they lived underwater.



And your great, great, great grandaughter
Is pretty fine.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

I prefer fish scales. Feels good man. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What the hell just happened?


Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> go find something shiny


I don't need to find shiny, that'd suggest I wasn't already aware of where it was. If I didn't know where it already was, I'd be a pretty sad excuse for a corvid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> will you teach me, oh Wise swami?



It isn't hard. See a fox, screw it, move on.
Sometimes, you do a 180 and screw the fox again until it can't move.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...smile for a bonus, babe. :3


Its complementary :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is also a good song, and off their last really good album.
> 
> Also, I lol'd.



No, seriously, listen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYyoU8kKPQ

>_<


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> will you teach me, oh Wise swami?



well you are asking advice from one of the largest gays on the forum


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Slut fox. They are their own species. Not quite foxes but one hundred percent slut.


I can live with this.



Tails The Fox said:


> well I'm not a slut fox. although I do LIKE slut foxes.


I'm sorry to say this, but..... Gay.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I know like... two of their songs. ;;
> 
> Whiskey in the Jar is the only one I can name that I like.


Listen to the old Metallica. _*NOW!*_


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Its complementary :V



What are we waiting for!? I ain't getting warm standing naked with everyone around.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Listen to the old Metallica. _*NOW!*_



WHAT IS OLD METALLICA. D:


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It isn't hard. See a fox, screw it, move on.
> Sometimes, you do a 180 and screw the fox again until it can't move.


 Okay. Sounds easy. Now I just need to find one. A FEMALE one...


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

i voted i was in denial derp. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What are we waiting for!? I ain't getting warm standing naked with everyone around.


Need someone to warm you up?


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> And your great, great, great grandaughter
> Is pretty fine.


 

wait...

D:


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No, seriously, listen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYyoU8kKPQ
> 
> >_<


That was... horrible...

Hold me D=


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> will you teach me, oh Wise swami?


....Maybe.... But not in here.

This thread is too juicy to ignore for teaching right now :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That was... horrible...
> 
> Hold me D=


K 
:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Need someone to warm you up?



Foxy Boy has the front, you get the back.

*Happy face* Edit: wtf no images or links??


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> go find something shiny
> 
> 
> 
> it will happen unforchenitly


Shiny things are amazing. 

Also


Rachrix said:


> unforchenitly





Rachrix said:


> unforchenitly





Rachrix said:


> *unforchenitly*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What are we waiting for!? I ain't getting warm standing naked with everyone around.


Fiiine.... I'll just warm you up with a bit of flavored lube on the palm & then the show can be started.....

Just so you know this makes you as much of a whore as me :V


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxy Boy has the front, you get the back.
> 
> *Happy face*


 That sounds RLY gay...


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck is the appeal with PokÃ©mon? Not even when I was into PokÃ©mon as a kid I fully understood, I was mostly just into the cartoon. As terrible as it is, I'd say it's superior to most anime because it's simple clean fun and doesn't require you to have watched all the previous episodes.


The Pokemon anime sucks. Only the games are good. And addicting. :3



BlueberriHusky said:


> WHAT IS OLD METALLICA. D:


Alright, rephrase:

Listen to the old songs of Metallica. _*NOW!*_


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That sounds RLY gay...


So?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

This thread has become a sex scene. Little ones, it's time to gtfo.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Fiiine.... I'll just warm you up with a bit of flavored lube on the palm & then the show can be started.....
> 
> Just so you know *this makes you as much of a whore as me* :V



No way. I don't do this with every fox, just special ones :3



Usarise said:


> That sounds RLY gay...



Only cause you're not in it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No way. I don't do this with every fox, just special ones :3


Yay I'm special.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That was... horrible...
> 
> Hold me D=



*hold* :I

You've heard the original, I assume. Remixing songs is better, anyway.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> So?


am disappoint.



Tails The Fox said:


> This thread has become a sex scene. Little ones, it's time to gtfo.


 But i dont wanna >.>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Damn it, guys, go PM-typefuck yourselves! Get a room!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No way. I don't do this with every fox, just special ones :3
> 
> 
> 
> Only cause you're not in it.


....Oh... Fair enough.

My tounge is gonna ride your hotspot like a stripper on a pole. *slurp slurp*

Though this would be alot better in person you realize :V


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Okay. Sounds easy. Now I just need to find one. A FEMALE one...


You won't find one. Ever.



Tails The Fox said:


> This thread has become a sex scene. Little ones, it's time to gtfo.


Says you.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Damn...Too many people...cant keep up...make two threads...split the room in half...

Seriously, too many people -_-


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Damn...Too many people...cant keep up...make two threads...split the room in half...
> 
> Seriously, too many people -_-


That's faf for ya.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Damn it, guys, go PM-typefuck yourselves! Get a room!


No, deal with it.

Its all HAXX's fault anyways.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Damn it, guys, go PM-typefuck yourselves! Get a room!



i thised it but it is sometimes fun to read about there stories and have all the denial foxes try to resist :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> You won't find one. Ever.


 Wanna bet?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Seriously, too many people -_-


No such thing.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No, deal with it.
> 
> Its all HAXX's fault anyways.


 The blame is yours to share with him.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No, deal with it.
> 
> Its all HAXX's fault anyways.



NO IT'S NOT! I BLAME THE SLUTFOX!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *hold* :I
> 
> You've heard the original, I assume. Remixing songs is better, anyway.


I'm not sure if I've heard the original, but I could just _tell_ that the cover was an abomination. :V

Now that's you're holding me, by the way, mind giving me a-


Foxy_Boy said:


> ....Oh... Fair enough.
> 
> My tounge is gonna ride your hotspot like a stripper on a pole. *slurp slurp*
> 
> Though this would be alot better in person you realize :V



You've never done that to me, assmunch! >=[


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Wanna bet?


Bring it on. No dating sites.

....This is gonna be fun.
*grabs cookies and a seat*


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What the hell just happened?



I DON'T KNOW

WHY IS EVERYBODY TALKING ABOUT SEX

GODDAMMIT FOXES


----------



## Zseliq (May 11, 2010)

Oh delicious irony.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The blame is yours to share with him.


He came onto me, therefore its completely his fault.

Especially after blaming me :V


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Bring it on. No dating sites.
> 
> ....This is gonna be fun.
> *grabs cookies and a seat*



very sad but true


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not sure if I've heard the original, but I could just _tell_ that the cover was an abomination. :V
> 
> Now that's you're holding me, by the way, mind giving me a-



Link? Of course: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtCGODjuRq0

And would Dropkick Murphys = metal? I don't really think so but I love them. :[


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> He came onto me, therefore its completely his fault.


I c wat u did thar :3


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Link? Of course: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtCGODjuRq0
> 
> And would Dropkick Murphys = metal? I don't really think so but I love them. :[



yay for jhonny we hardly knew ya :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> He came onto me, therefore its completely his fault.
> 
> Especially after blaming me :V



Wait, why did we stop? I forgot.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You've never done that to me, assmunch! >=[


Its official your gay now :V

Thats because your always running away from me dummy >_>


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> He came onto me, therefore its completely his fault.
> 
> Especially after blaming me :V


 I blame you for the sole reason that you LET him come on.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> Bring it on. No dating sites.
> 
> ....This is gonna be fun.
> *grabs cookies and a seat*


 Just you wait


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I blame you for the sole reason that you LET him come on.


Am I the only one reading these differently? XD


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Link? Of course: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtCGODjuRq0
> 
> And would Dropkick Murphys = metal? I don't really think so but I love them. :[


I donno honestly, I don't think I've heard much of them...

Also I find it funny that for once we're not the ones saying sex jokes to each other.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Its official your gay now :V
> 
> Thats because your always running away from me dummy >_>



Liar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Am I the only one reading these differently? XD



You're the only one not repressing the fox syndrome when posting :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I blame you for the sole reason that you LET him come on.


Cocks are made for slurp'n..... & plowing.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno honestly, I don't think I've heard much of them...
> 
> Also I find it funny that for once we're not the ones saying sex jokes to each other.



They kill live.

And, we could start... :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're the only one not repressing the fox syndrome when posting :V


I'm trying. ;~;
Honestly


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Just you wait


Oh, I WILL be waiting.... Till you come crawling back agreeing that it's as good as impossible to find a vixen.

Seriously, they're like a myth. A myth. You're most likely find sluts or cheaters or the like.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Am I the only one reading these differently? XD


 Or am I secrety hinting at something...?

Yiff? :3


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> They kill live.
> 
> And, we could start... :V


We could. It would make this thread a lot less gay.

Also Rush is the best band to see live and anyone who says otherwise is a commie. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We could. It would make this thread a lot less gay.
> 
> Also Rush is the best band to see live and anyone who says otherwise is a commie. :V



I'm a commie. Now yiff me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We could. It would make this thread a lot less gay.
> 
> Also Rush is the best band to see live and anyone who says otherwise is a commie. :V



Rush on my cawk, baby.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Liar.


About what being gay or running away?

Wanna have a 4sum with HAXX & Wyldfyre?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm a commie. Now yiff me.


You can where my Russian hat while I go down on you if you want. :V


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Am I the only one reading these differently? XD


no. You're the only one posting it.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We could. It would make this thread a lot less gay.
> 
> Also Rush is the best band to see live and anyone who says otherwise is a commie. :V



rush is comming to pritty much my back yard this year :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can where my Russian hat while I go down on you if you want. :V



H&K knows what I like. I'll be gentle with you after. B)


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

HEY

LET'S GET BACK ON TOPIC

As the poll reads, we are now at Fur: 60, Feathers: 12, Reptile Scales: 16, Fish Scales: 4.

That many people voted feathers? Really?

Who are the other 10?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> where my Russian hat


Where did you leave it? :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=9087
Mana_the_Vixen.

Take that!
And they said I couldn't find a vixen!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Can't....comprehend...topic. Mu-iff.yiff.yiff.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> rush is comming to pritty much my back yard this year :3


Awesome, they're coming around where I'm at near my birthday and I'm gunna go see them again. They are playing all of Moving Pictures apparently. :V


BlueberriHusky said:


> H&K knows what I like. I'll be gentle with you after. B)


Don't worry about being gentle, you can be as rough as you want.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> HEY
> 
> LET'S GET BACK ON TOPIC
> 
> ...


 
I put fur, feather, reptile, and fish......

Don't taze me bro!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Where did you leave it? :V


I was too busy think about her to spell properly. Don't judge. >=[


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> HEY
> 
> LET'S GET BACK ON TOPIC


NO



Tails The Fox said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=9087
> Mana_the_Vixen.
> 
> Take that!
> And they said I couldn't find a vixen!


Good. Now try to mate with her. High chance she's either bi or lesbian.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Who in their right mind likes fish sticks scales?

EDIT: inb4 "That's a lame South Park joke."


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> I put fur, feather, reptile, and fish......
> 
> Don't taze me bro!


 Fur. Nothing but fur.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Who in their right mind likes fish sticks scales?


 blue likes fish sticks scales in her mouth :V


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> NO
> 
> 
> Good. Now try to mate with her. High chance she's either bi or lesbian.



if she talked with nylak she is. ny has a way of doing that to all straight female furs


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> NO
> 
> 
> Good. Now try to mate with her. High chance she's either bi or lesbian.


 Once again, you're on! and no, I'm not kidding! I'm gonna do this to show you all! I promise you I'll get her to have cybersex with me.

I love a good challenge! Just...fucking...watch...


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Once again, you're on! and no, I'm not kidding! I'm gonna do this to show you all! I promise you I'll get her to have cybersex with me.
> 
> I love a good challenge! Just...fucking...watch...


/popcorn


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> blue likes fish sticks scales in her mouth :V



;^;


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ;^;


 cry some more.  it turns me on :3

...and an otter SHOULD like that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cry some more.  it turns me on :3
> 
> ...and an otter SHOULD like that.



Well, they are the whores/rapist of the river.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> blue likes fish sticks scales in her mouth :V


If by fish sticks you mean me then yes she does.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, they are the whores/rapist of the river.


 Who's the whore/rapist of the sky?


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> if she talked with nylak she is. ny has a way of doing that to all straight female furs


She has? Now I know where all the straight vixens has gone. >.>



Tails The Fox said:


> Once again, you're on! and no, I'm not kidding! I'm gonna do this to show you all! I promise you I'll get her to have cybersex with me.
> 
> I love a good challenge! Just...fucking...watch...


Dang, I think I need more cookies. This is going to be sooo good.

*grabs for more popcorn*


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If by fish sticks you mean me then yes she does.



You taste like fish? :[


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You taste like fish? :[


No I do not, wanna find out?


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2010)

*sits down and watches*


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I do not, wanna find out?


I'd bet you taste like fluff.


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Fur. Nothing but fur.


Hey, look buddy, just because you're a huge forfag doesn't mean the rest of us have to like it.

We can turn this into a species fight all you want.

I'll win.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, they are the whores/rapist of the river.


so true. :3 



Heckler & Koch said:


> If by fish sticks you mean me then yes she does.


 i wanna see if you REALLY taste like fish... :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Who's the whore/rapist of the sky?



Foxes. Seriously.


----------



## SnowFox (May 11, 2010)

Oh look. The thread is derailed.


Well how about that 8)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> if she talked with nylak she is. ny has a way of doing that to all straight female furs


 then ban nylak! we can't let the species die! foxes must thrive! I don't wanna be endangered...


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so true. :3
> 
> 
> i wanna see if you REALLY taste like fish... :3


Only girls are allowed to taste me, sorry.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I do not, wanna find out?



... :V


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... :V


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only girls are allowed to taste me, sorry.


 am girl.  need yiff.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> am girl. need yiff.


 nice try, DUDE -_-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> am girl.  need yiff.


 Look at those teeth. How could you say no to 'her?'


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> nice try, DUDE -_-


ugh ur liek ttly RONG! am so a grl! :V



HAXX said:


> Look at those teeth. How could you say no to 'her?'


 Like, I know right!?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ugh ur liek ttly RONG! am so a grl! :V
> 
> 
> Like, I know right!?


 
Says Gender: Male under your pic.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Who's the whore/rapist of the sky?


There are none, we are far too superior for such mundane trivialities practiced by land creatures.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, they are the whores/rapist of the river.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJAxRVeKnTE#t=3m34s


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ugh ur liek ttly RONG! am so a grl! :V



If I had a dick it would fall off then crawl and hide in a corner every time a girl talked like that.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> then ban nylak! we can't let the species die! foxes must thrive! I don't wanna be endangered...


IIRC Nylak is a mod?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If I had a dick it would fall off then crawl and hide in a corner every time a girl talked like that.


Mine does that when that happens. :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> IIRC Nylak is a mod?


 Then we must take all the straight vixens and whisk them to safety!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh look. The thread is derailed.
> 
> 
> Well how about that 8)


I blame Obama. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine does that when that happens. :V



If I ever catch a cute girl with short hair working on cars and old games I'm punching you in the face and stealing her. :V


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Says Gender: Male under your pic.


 What you say?  am girl.  still need yiff.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I blame Obama. :V


Obama doesn't care about furries just like Bush didn't care about black people according you Kanye West.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If I ever catch a cute girl with short hair working on cars and old games I'm punching you in the face and stealing her. :V


Can we at least have a 3 way? I always thought a 2 girl one guy 3 way would be fun


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can we at least have a 3 way? I always thought a 2 girl one guy 3 way would be fun



I'd be more interested in her than you. :V

And this time, she won't really have a penis. Or vice-versa. Goddamn traps.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What you say?  am girl.  still need yiff.


Nice try


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd be more interested in her than you. :V


Oh well as long as I get some too.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey, look buddy, just because you're a huge forfag doesn't mean the rest of us have to like it.
> 
> We can turn this into a species fight all you want.
> 
> I'll win.



grammer nazi fail :3



Tails The Fox said:


> then ban nylak! we can't let the species die! foxes must thrive! I don't wanna be endangered...



she is too powerful


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well as long as I get some too.



You can have, like... an ankle or something. Rest is mine.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Then we must take all the straight vixens and whisk them to safety!


Won't work. Ever.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can have, like... an ankle or something. Rest is mine.


Better than nothing. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than nothing. :V



I want to see you trying to hump an ankle.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well as long as I get some too.


You can get some of my dick :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than nothing. :V



That is really really sad.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than nothing. :V


That's what she said. (;


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> she is too powerful


Hell yeah she is. But also awesome. <3


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Better than nothing. :V



furry fetish + foot fetish + fox = you love toe claws


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to see you trying to hump an ankle.



i dont


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Nice try


but.....



Foxy_Boy said:


> You can get some of my dick :V


 1 please. :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

The hell is going on in here?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The hell is going on in here?


The usual.
Derailment via rp mass yiffing.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The hell is going on in here?


 yiff? :3


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The hell is going on in here?


 
I think H&K is whoring himself out...not really sure

I just like the company


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to see you trying to hump an ankle.


I don't think that would work very well...


Foxy_Boy said:


> You can get some of my dick :V


NO


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

-smacks usarise- no.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> The usual.
> Derailment via rp mass yiffing.


;3 PM me sometime. <3~~


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -smacks usarise- no.


 .... 
but im a girl now.....


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The hell is going on in here?


How many people are going to ask this? Where has the days gone where people at least skip through the thread before asking what's going on in the thread?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ;3 PM me sometime. <3~~


Sure thing. ;3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....
> but im a girl now.....



TRAP TRAP TRAP TRAP TRA--


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....
> but im a girl now.....


That's what she.....


----------



## Taren Fox (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sure thing. ;3


;3 I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....
> but im a girl now.....


 
*smacks harder*

Than why aren't you in the kitchen?!


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TRAP TRAP TRAP TRAP TRA--


 the admiral isnt here to save you....
*surprise yiffs* :3


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO


Want mine then? <3


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TRAP TRAP TRAP TRAP TRA--



lol what happend, why did you cut off, is there something in your mouth?


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That's what she.....


that smiley is making me hawt. Yiff? :3



garoose said:


> *smacks harder*
> 
> Than why aren't you in the kitchen?!


I am in the kitchen though.....
my com is in there :3



Rachrix said:


> lol what happend, why did you cut off, is there something in your mouth?


my di...... err. tits. ;3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but.....
> 
> 
> 1 please. :3


Ok coming ri...

Oh your a girl now....


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 11, 2010)

Fur and reptile scales combo for me. :3 

Soft fur and smooth scales.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....
> but im a girl now.....


 
I don't care. I don't yiff. I just roleplay with other users on a furfag site.


The Wave said:


> How many people are going to ask this? Where has the days gone where people at least skip through the thread before asking what's going on in the thread?


 
I'm just usually part of this stuff, so i'm not used to walking in on it


garoose said:


> *smacks harder*
> 
> Than why aren't you in the kitchen?!


 
he was bringing me my sammich.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> That's what she.....


Hai i herd ui like SA emotes? :V


The Wave said:


> Want mine then? <3


NO


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

OT: Fur.Totally.
Occasionally dragon scales.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Fur and reptile scales combo for me. :3
> 
> Soft fur and smooth scales.



i see scales as rough not soft, but its your fanticy


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hai i herd ui like SA emotes? :V


SA?


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm just usually part of this stuff, so i'm not used to walking in on it


But you just did?



Heckler & Koch said:


> NO


Aww meanie. D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


Nooooo!!!!111!1


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that smiley is making me hawt. Yiff? :3
> 
> 
> I am in the kitchen though.....
> ...


 
oh.... well as long as you're a girl now *yiff*



Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


 
NOT CAPTAIN DING-DONG! O: *cover's pride*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.



But I stopped. Does this mean I am exempt?

They are the sluts anyway.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


nuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> But I stopped. Does this mean I am exempt?
> 
> They are the sluts anyway.


loldenial


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


 
My nipples got hard after reading that. Should I be concerned?



The Wave said:


> But you just did?


 
Yes.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> oh.... well as long as you're a girl now *yiff*


 send me a PM then :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My nipples got hard after reading that. Should I be concerned?


Depends.
Do they taste funny?


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My nipples got hard after reading that. Should I be concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.


 
Maybe... but you're goning to have to PM me a picture to make sure


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> loldenial



No, that would be Heckler. I speak the truth.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> But I stopped. Does this mean I am exempt?
> 
> They are the sluts anyway.


Slut.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yes.


Then get used to it?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Where did blue go i wan haz yiff =[


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where did blue go i wan haz yiff =[


 you still got me :3


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where did blue go i wan haz yiff =[


You can have me ;3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

garoose: no
wyldfyre: too lazy to attempt that


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> You can have me ;3



Slut.


It is Foxy Boy 's fault if you people think I'm a slut. He started and didn't stop.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> garoose: no
> wyldfyre: too lazy to attempt that
> usarise: lets yiff.


If you insist..... :3c


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> That's it, I'm calling a veterinarian for a neutering spree in here.


 Sig'd.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My nipples got hard after reading that. Should I be concerned.


Actually, veterinarian was just my naughty alias. Well I don't know if there is reason for concern yet, but I'll have a look. *Ques Debbie Does Dallas music*


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you still got me :3





The Wave said:


> You can have me ;3


NO GOD DAMNIT. >=[


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT. >=[


D'you want me to start too? :3


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT. >=[


 I'm an otter, at least. I'm always open.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If you insist..... :3c


why can't you go find scotty or something? seriously. my vagina only wants straight dudes or girls, neither of which you are.


Oovie said:


> Actually, veterinarian was just my naughty alias. Well I don't know if there is reason for concern yet, but I'll have a look. *Ques Debbie Does Dallas music*


oh baby~


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT. >=[


I just picture you like Cartman for some reason hecky K.....
you seem to fit it.....

Speaking of fit..... :3



KylieIsACannibal said:


> why can't you go find scotty or something? seriously. my vagina only wants straight dudes or girls, neither of which you are.


   but i AM straight....


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> garoose: no
> wyldfyre: too lazy to attempt that


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

edit:
< Just look at that cute face :: puppy dog eyes:


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> D'you want me to start too? :3


No I do not.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but i AM straight....


Yeah, and I'm sane.



garoose said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


 
Srry


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yeah, and I'm sane.


 No its true! Seriously! D:      i just pretend and play along with all the furfags..... they are funny!


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Sig'd.



someone had to



KylieIsACannibal said:


> why can't you go find scotty or something? seriously. my vagina only wants straight dudes or girls, neither of which you are.
> 
> oh baby~



thank god :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No its true! Seriously! D: i just pretend and play along with all the furfags..... they are funny!


 
Dude, you're flaming.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

I went for tea what the fuck is happening here.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

-yiffs blue-


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Slut.
> 
> 
> It is Foxy Boy 's fault if you people think I'm a slut. He started and didn't stop.


You went along with him.



Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT. >=[


Aww, why do you have to be so mean? </3


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -yiffs blue-


 
*Sets up camera*

This is why I love FAF


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I went for tea what the fuck is happening here.


I have no idea.

Wanna yiff? You can do whatever you want to me.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dude, you're flaming.


...flaming as in awesome?
as in really gay?
or as in insulting others? 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> -yiffs blue-


......NOT FAIR!


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I went for tea what the fuck is happening here.


Next person that asks what has happened in this topic will die. Painful.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I went for tea what the fuck is happening here.



What type of tea? I am thinking of making some..


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Wanna yiff? You can do whatever you want to me.



Anal vore involving Tom Cruise, a small camel, some tequila, and a Mexican midget.



HAXX said:


> What type of tea? I am thinking of making  some..



Chai. :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Chai. :3c



I really need to expand my teas from black or green >.>

Is it sweet?


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I really need to expand my teas from black or green >.>
> 
> Is it sweet?



It can be.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

I like English Breakfast tea. When I drink tea atleast.  Or corn/barley tea with asian food.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Anal vore involving Tom Cruise, a small camel, some tequila, and a Mexican midget.
> 
> 
> 
> Chai. :3c


Sure why not.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It can be.



Like you?

:3c


Maybe I'll hit the store later to try some >.>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Blue is kinky. I like that in a woman ;]

I also like me in a woman ;D


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Like you?
> 
> :3c
> 
> ...


 


KylieIsACannibal said:


> Blue is kinky. I like that in a woman ;]
> 
> I also like me in a woman ;D


 DAMNIT EVERYONE IS USING INVISIBLE TEXT!     
WHY WOULD U GUYS DO THIS?!  I CANT READ ANY OF IT! D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not.


 
 Okay, bend over, I found a cactus to go with...



HAXX said:


> Like you?
> 
> :3c
> 
> ...



Wait, since when are furries sweet instead of RAPERAPERAPE?

Try pomegranate and black w/lemon.




KylieIsACannibal said:


> Blue is kinky. I like that in a woman ;]
> 
> I also like me in a woman ;D



How about we ditch the fox and head back to my place? :V


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Okay, bend over, I found a cactus to go with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are not ditching me. >=[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> How about we ditch the fox and head back to my place? :V


sounds good babyyyyy ;3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You two are not ditching me. >=[


Oh, I believe they are.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You two are not ditching me. >=[


 
Listen, there's only so many 3somes we can have before it gets old.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

H&K, you always have the other gay foxes.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Listen, there's only so many 3somes we can have before it gets old.


But we haven't even had one!

Can I at least watch? =[



BlueberriHusky said:


> H&K, you always have the other gay  foxes.



Hell no, I'm not _that _desperate...


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> H&K, you always have the other gay foxes.


>:3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Yes, you can watch


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Listen, there's only so many 3somes we can have before it gets old.


 
That's when you gotta step it up to a 4some


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> H&K, you always have the other gay foxes.


<3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's when you gotta step it up to a 4some


Hell yeah.


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's when you gotta step it up to a 4some



Not with that trollface.

Keep the hat, though.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's when you gotta step it up to a 4some


 
4somes always split off into 2 groups and then it's just sex with another couple in the room. 5some or no deal.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Wait, since when are furries sweet instead of RAPERAPERAPE?
> 
> Try pomegranate and black w/lemon.



I never was a rape furry! But I can't help but be extra nice to you :3

Alright, my tea master d:


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's when you gotta step it up to a 4some


 This intrigues me. :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I never was a rape furry! But I can't help but be  extra nice to you :3
> 
> Alright, my tea master d:



My trap senses are tingling. Actually, a lot of my senses are tingl--OH  HEY H&K SUP DOWN THERE.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Not with that trollface.
> 
> Keep the hat, though.


 
Look what you did 

<


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 4somes always split off into 2 groups and then it's just sex with another couple in the room. 5some or no deal.


Sounds good.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 4somes always split off into 2 groups and then it's just sex with another couple in the room. 5some or no deal.


 
Ok someone get Zrcalo in here


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sounds good.


 i want in. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

I like the way you think


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i want in. :V


We don't want you in


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> We don't want you in


but your letting wyld and he actually is gay..... 
This is why people get raped....


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but your letting wyld and he actually is gay.....


 Obviously not if he wants in on a 5some with 3 chicks and koch


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My trap senses are tingling. Actually, a lot of my senses are tingl--OH  HEY H&K SUP DOWN THERE.


Oh hello there. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Obviously not if he wants in on a 5some with 3 chicks and koch


Truth.
I'm just not fussy. :3


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Obviously not if he wants in on a 5some with 3 chicks and koch


 ...then why not me....? ;3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Because I don't like you.


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because I don't like you.


 -__-  *rape*


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...then why not me....? ;3


 
or me...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Rape is not allowed


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Why are we not yiffing?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are we not yiffing?


Good question.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My trap senses are tingling. Actually, a lot of my senses are tingl--OH  HEY H&K SUP DOWN THERE.



:c

I is not trap..

Have fun with your orgy.
Make sure those foxes are tamed.


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are we not yiffing?


 
Because this is a PG13 forum

Yiff has to wait until the kids go to bed


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> Because this is a PG13 forum
> 
> Yiff has to wait until the kids go to bed


FFFUUU.....


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are we not yiffing?


I come back to this thread and see HK begging for sex again.

Big surprise.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

I need a cigarette before we start this


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

I need more alcohol before we start this.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I need more alcohol before we start this.


Need?


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I need more alcohol before we start this.


 
That's understandable


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

I don't need anything. I'm ready for both of you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's understandable



Yeah, it is hard to look at HK.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 11, 2010)

Let's do this


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

This damn tea didn't turn out as amazing as I wanted it too. >:[

Black + Mixed Berry + lemon = Okay but not awesome.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This damn tea didn't turn out as amazing as I wanted it too. >:[
> 
> Black + Mixed Berry + lemon = Okay but not awesome.


Add sugar. :V


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Let's do this


Hell yeah.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This intrigues me. :3





Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah.



the yiff party you started is ending quickly


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

This thread is died. =[


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is died. =[


NOT ON MY WATCH!!!
.....


Yeah, it kinda did, didn't it?


----------



## garoose (May 11, 2010)

Suddenly too...


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> NOT ON MY WATCH!!!
> .....
> 
> 
> Yeah, it kinda did, didn't it?



lol it wont be if you keep posting... 

oh no i did it too


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol it wont be if you keep posting...
> 
> oh no i did it too


I shall apply CPR with my groin. :V


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

I'll be honest, I really don't like fur at all.

Clearly feathers are best, followed by various types of scales.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'll be honest, I really don't like fur at all.
> 
> Clearly feathers are best, followed by various types of scales.


Blasphemy! :V


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Blasphemy! :V



on topic the reason i got into the fandom is for the fur there is nothing better, but hey we are both wheird so there is no need to juge


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> so there is no need to juge



yes, there certainly is never any need for that


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

What about slimy membranes? Like on snails? WHAT ABOUT THE SNAILS?!

I call fursecution.

EXOSKELETONS.


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What about slimy membranes? Like on snails? WHAT ABOUT THE SNAILS?!
> 
> I call fursecution.
> 
> EXOSKELETONS.



hey what ever smashes your clams :3


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> EXOSKELETONS.



YES


----------



## Tabasco (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> YES



WHY I ONLY CAN THIS YOU ONCE


----------



## Dyluck (May 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> WHY I ONLY CAN THIS YOU ONCE



this sentence baffles me


----------



## Usarise (May 11, 2010)

So.... who likes fur?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> this sentence baffles me



the this button can only be used once for the derp people


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

*FUR*RY


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *FUR*RY



your point is?


----------



## Garreth (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your point is?



He can spell. And in all caps to.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 11, 2010)

Furry porn doesn't turn me on, but that doesn't mean imagination can't...  so I vote fur.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I prefer fish scales. Feels good man. :3


I can only imagine the stench you'll have to walk around with after you've had sex with a fish. x_x



BlueberriHusky said:


> WHAT IS OLD METALLICA. D:


Metallica was thrash metal band in the early 80's, releasing classics like "Kill 'em All", "Ride the Lightning", "Master of Puppets" and "...And Justice for All". They got recognition as a super awesome metal band all over the world even though they really weren't that fast and heavy. Seriously, here's a nice comparison for you.

Metallica - Not Metallica (both released in 1986)

"Metal Up Your Ass" my ass.

And in the 90's they thought that a band named Metallica should be making music like this instead. While many thrash metal bands changed their sound in one way or another in the 90's, none did it as poorly as Metallica. They tried returning to their original sound in 2003 with "St. Anger" but failed horribly since it didn't even have guitar solos, then they tried again in 2008 with "Death Magnetic", and the world ended because the album was actually good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In my time of roaming these forums, I have seen threads about countable topics.
> 
> I have seen threads about what makes you a furry.
> 
> ...



That's an easy one.  Scales.  :}


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> .


Thanks for the input. :3 Much appreciated.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thanks for the input. :3 Much appreciated.


 It was a glitch. It happened to another post as well. It's not my fault.


----------



## Dasaki (May 12, 2010)

Feathers > Reptile Scales > Fur. Fish scales are just no *shudders at the thought*


----------



## The Wave (May 12, 2010)

Last night there were 15+ pages in 2-3 hours. I come back almost 20 hours later and see just 2 new pages where 1 page is modded?

I'm dissapoint, FAF




Kellie Gator said:


> Metallica was thrash metal band in the early 80's, releasing classics like "Kill 'em All", "Ride the Lightning", "Master of Puppets" and "...And Justice for All". They got recognition as a super awesome metal band all over the world even though they really weren't that fast and heavy. Seriously, here's a nice comparison for you.
> 
> Metallica - Not Metallica (both released in 1986)
> 
> ...




I love you. <3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Feathers > Reptile Scales > Fur. Fish scales are just no *shudders at the thought*



No.

Fur> reptile scales >feathers > fish scales.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> No.
> 
> Fur> reptile scales >feathers > fish scales.


I am sorry, you are obviously mistaken here.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I am sorry, you are obviously mistaken here.



Birds suck bite.  And they poop everywhere.  Feathers don't feel as good as fur.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Birds suck bite.  And they poop everywhere.  Feathers don't feel as good as fur.


But then again, birds don't mark up your house like crazy (but they do smell really bad from what I've heard)


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Birds suck bite.  And they poop everywhere.  Feathers don't feel as good as fur.



Flight.

Your arguments are invalid.


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Flight.
> 
> Your arguments are invalid.


But ostriches can't fly


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But ostriches can't fly



Duh.

I'm not an ostrich.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Okay furries, image this:

You're doing this hot bird. Any moment you'll reach your climax. But suddenly, since birds can't control this, your partner starts shitting every where! Big turn off.

About dragons...have fun with those sandpaper-like scales.

Fur is where it should be at.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay furries, image this:
> 
> You're doing this hot bird.



I just stopped reading right there.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I just stopped reading right there.



You make me proud.


----------



## Enwon (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Okay furries, image this:
> 
> You're doing this hot bird. Any moment you'll reach your climax. But suddenly, since birds can't control this, your partner starts shitting every where! Big turn off.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree.  Furries are way sexier than scalies or featheries.  However, I know of something even sexier than the furry...
HUMANS!!!
Fur may give you a rash.  But, human skin can't do anything (other than maybe give you herpes)
However, if there were no humans, then I'd go with furries.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Fur is good but scales are okay I guess...


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Birds suck bite peck.



derp



Fenrir Lupus said:


> And they poop everywhere.



So they're different from every other animal how?



HAXX said:


> You're doing this hot bird.



I'm with you so far



HAXX said:


> But suddenly, since birds can't control this, your partner starts shitting every where! Big turn off.



MORE LIKE BIG TURN *ON* AMIRITE

\Just have sex after they've recently pooped, problem solved.



HAXX said:


> About dragons...have fun with those sandpaper-like scales.



Reptile scales aren't like sandpaper


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

FEATHERS DAMMIT

FEAATHERRSS


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm with you so far
> 
> MORE LIKE BIG TURN *ON* AMIRITE
> D:
> ...


You have experience with this?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

nice new av haxx.


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> nice new av haxx.



Thats what I said too! 

Although, after that last wolf thread, I think I might give up on being a fox... It was THAT bad.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, but a PM might be better to use .

<3


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Thats what I said too!
> 
> Although, after that last wolf thread, I think I might give up on being a fox... It was THAT bad.



last page in my comic I call the fox a fag.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

I wish there was a regular update for your comic. i'd be retarded in love with it


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I wish there was a regular update for your comic. i'd be retarded in love with it



there will be... once I'm out of school.

there's some pages I'm working on that I dun want parents to walk in on.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> last page in my comic I call the fox a fag.


Foxes are not fags =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are not fags =[



You're special.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are not fags =[



then you must be a faux fox.



on topic: FEATHERS STILL RULE!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there will be... once I'm out of school.
> 
> there's some pages I'm working on that I dun want parents to walk in on.


 
yay! and sexual or just gorey? or both?!



Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are not fags =[


-patpat-



Zrcalo said:


> then you must be a faux fox.
> 
> 
> 
> on topic: FEATHERS STILL RULE!


 
skin = best


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> yay! and sexual or just gorey? or both?!
> 
> 
> -patpat-
> ...



should I do 3 panel comics or 1 page comics?


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> should I do 3 panel comics or 1 page comics?


I demand a cameo. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> should I do 3 panel comics or 1 page comics?



3.

You will update more. And more updates means people come back to your account faster.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 3.
> 
> You will update more. And more updates means people come back to your account faster.



sounds good. I just dont like the 3 panels limiting me.

maybe I'll do them diagonally.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds good. I just dont like the 3 panels limiting me.
> 
> maybe I'll do them diagonally.



You can always expand it for a couple more panels. It just gives you room to work with suspense and change the flow in a different direction when needed.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You can always expand it for a couple more panels. It just gives you room to work with suspense and change the flow in a different direction when needed.



you know. I like that. I need more suspense.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> should I do 3 panel comics or 1 page comics?


 
3 panel. More build up, and updating more often


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know. I like that. I need more suspense.



 I hope it does help.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> 3 panel. More build up, and updating more often



kk. your wish is my command.

POOF!



pink bunny


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

A pink bunny would add NOTHINGGG o_o


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> A pink bunny would add NOTHINGGG o_o



*shoots it*

there. 

god. gotta get that magic thing fixed.


man this place deadened out real fast.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

Once the trolls disperse, so does the fandom


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Once the trolls disperse, so does the fandom



it's like on fursuitauctions...

jesskitt's post = 400 replies

average post = 7 replies

the fandom feeds off trolls.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

So who wants to yiff now that everyone's gone.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

there's like 4 of us


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

COCKBLOCK


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who wants to yiff now that everyone's gone.




Yiff? MAKE THAT 5 OF US!

(I tried to resist the fox inside me, but I couldn't... I have failed HAXX's avatar)


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

YIFF?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

I see you watching garoose.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

I'm not in a yiffy mood. Just a grope/forced cuddles mood.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

I don't see anything, I'm just sitting here.

I need to get off these forums. 

Seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

So are we gunna yiff or what?


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So are we gunna yiff or what?


Depends.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not in a yiffy mood. Just a grope/forced cuddles mood.



:3 *cuddles*



*gropes*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Wait, am I seeing this right? More females than male at the moment!

I am ready for cuddles


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

who's female?

me, kylie... um... rainwulf? wat?


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, am I seeing this right? More females than male at the moment!
> 
> I am ready for cuddles


No. I don't liek foxes. Damn whores.  *à² _à² *


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No. I don't liek foxes. Damn whores.  *à² _à² *


What about me? =[


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Depends.



Defiantly


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 *cuddles*
> 
> 
> 
> *gropes*


 :]

[bawww. this is why i need a boyfriend/girlfriend/both]


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about me? =[


Your a cool fox. 
But other foxes are whores.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Y'all foxes in dis thread.
lets get up on dat yiff.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> :]
> 
> [bawww. this is why i need a boyfriend/girlfriend/both]



:3 if I get dumped I'd prolly date you.....


STOP THAT ROOTING FOR ME GETTING DUMPED


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Your a cool fox.
> But other foxes are whores.


Wanna yiff then?


Zrcalo said:


> Y'all foxes in dis thread.
> lets get up on dat yiff.


I'll do whatever you want me to do to you.


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Your a cool fox.
> But other foxes are whores.



Its true...


----------



## Bando (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Y'all foxes in dis thread.
> lets get up on dat yiff.



Looks like I came at the right time.

Lolfoxes


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

I'M NOT ROOTING I WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY

the evil squid on my shoulder is the one rooting


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff then?
> 
> I'll do whatever you want me to do to you.


One second, I need to wash my hands.

CRAP I DROPPED THE SOAP. I'm not gonna pick that up.

Hey Kylie, can you pick that up for me? -hugs you untill you do-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff then?
> 
> I'll do whatever you want me to do to you.




lets yiff.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

I just tried to sanitize my hands with salt -fail -.-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> One second, I need to wash my hands.
> 
> CRAP I DROPPED THE SOAP. I'm not gonna pick that up.



mmm what's in here?

nice'n warm.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> One second, I need to wash my hands.
> 
> CRAP I DROPPED THE SOAP. I'm not gonna pick that up.
> 
> Hey Kylie, can you pick that up for me? -hugs you untill you do-


You know you wanna.


Zrcalo said:


> lets yiff.


Sounds like a plan. What do you want me to do to you?


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> mmm what's in here?
> 
> nice'n warm.


I dropped my soap. Can you pick it up? D:


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lets yiff.



Second


----------



## Bando (May 13, 2010)

I has soap on a rope. >


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I just tried to sanitize my hands with salt -fail -.-



that actually works.

I wash my hands with ethanol.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

-bends over to pick up soap-


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -bends over to pick up soap-


Thanks for getting my soap.

NOW GET UP BEFORE SOMEONE RAPES YOU! THERE ARE FOXES IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -bends over to pick up soap-



Why hello there! Need help with that? 

Of course you do, lemme just grab you from here...


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Z do you want me to do stuff to you or not? =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

It isn't raep if you like it ;D


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I dropped my soap. Can you pick it up? D:



;3 you bet. 

here, let me do this for you... *rubs your ass*


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Why hello there! Need help with that?


-facepalm- the foxes are gonna get her. =_=

I'm selling fox insurance. -Holds up box of condoms-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Z do you want me to do stuff to you or not? =[



what /do/ you do?
besides vanilla?


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 you bet.
> 
> here, let me do this for you... *rubs your ass*


-Falls on floor-

Damn it, my hands can't reach the soap.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -facepalm- the foxes are gonna get her. =_=
> 
> I'm selling fox insurance. -Holds up box of condoms-



I'm a bird. I dont need those where I'm going.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what /do/ you do?
> besides vanilla?


I donno.

What do you want me to?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

-pokes Koch- I'm sure you can think of ~soomething~ she/we/they can help you with


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -Falls on floor-
> 
> Damn it, my hands can't reach the soap.



it's okay... let me get it.

*leans over you and lies on top, reaching at soap* 

my my.. you have something on your face..

*licks*


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -Falls on floor-
> 
> Damn it, my hands can't reach the soap.



Hm, you fell? You may be in concussion, I better check if CPR is necessary. 

Of course it is.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno.
> 
> What do you want me to?


I have some pot here.

You can do that. :U



Tally said:


> Hm, you fell? You may be in concussion, I better  check if CPR is necessary.
> 
> Of course it is.



oshi I need fox insurance. 
-puts box of condoms in front of my face-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno.
> 
> What do you want me to?



get me in the ass while I'm on top this chick.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

OH OHH OHHH I FUCKING LOVE FUR


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> get me in the ass while I'm on top this chick.


That's a pretty god damn good idea.

I like the way you think.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a pretty god damn good idea.
> 
> I like the way you think.


-scoots over this way-
what u doin?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

-watches- o_o


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a pretty god damn good idea.
> 
> I like the way you think.



havent you always?


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a pretty god damn good idea.
> 
> I like the way you think.



Maybe we can just pile up on top of her? Falling over is a clear sign of wanting a fox bang to happen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Shut your traps, I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -scoots over this way-
> what u doin?



I'm do'n you and he's do'n me.

and... um..

kylie gets the pot.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> havent you always?


Yeah pretty much.

Now let's get this goin'.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm do'n you and he's do'n me.
> 
> and... um..
> 
> kylie gets the pot.


...I dropped the pot. it's with my soap now.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Maybe we can just pile up on top of her? Falling over is a clear sign of wanting a fox bang to happen.



but we dun want her preggo.
so..

I get her. im a bird.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

WOO! though I've quit smoking the stuff I never refuse free weed.


-goes to find Kawaii in closet-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> ...I dropped the pot. it's with my soap now.



*fucking just grabs the pot* *puts in pocket* *fucks you*


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but we dun want her preggo.
> so..
> 
> I get her. im a bird.



Fine, I will have to do with Heckler... Soon we can make a chain, and then even she gets to do someone!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fine, I will have to do with Heckler... Soon we can make a chain, and then even she gets to do someone!



GET IM


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *fucking just grabs the pot* *puts in pocket* *fucks you*


-Realized fox insurance doesn't work against Zcralo-


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -Realized fox insurance doesn't work against Zcralo-



D: everybody gets my name wrong.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Fine, I will have to do with Heckler... Soon we can make a chain, and then even she gets to do someone!


NO! =[

I don't want this sexy moment ruined!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! =[
> 
> I don't want this sexy moment ruined!



do you fantasize at night about having sex with me?


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: everybody gets my name wrong.


Sorry. ;-; Listen, you can have the pot.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

-lights cigarette- -starts drawing scene- How long have we all been naked?


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> do you fantasize at night about having sex with me?


Do you? >_>


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! =[
> 
> I don't want this sexy moment ruined!



Pwweeasshhh? The more people the sexier, its been proven.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -lights cigarette- -starts drawing scene- How long have we all been naked?



we're all animals baby... so lets just do what they do on the discovery channel.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you? >_>


I'm gonna take that as a yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you? >_>



nope.
but I did once with kylie.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm gonna take that as a yes.


I don't.

I don't fantasize about people I know... it would be awkward >_>



Zrcalo said:


> nope.
> but I did once with kylie.



Figured you wouldn't. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> nope.
> but I did once with kylie.


 o_o hot.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't.
> 
> I don't fantasize about people I know... it would be awkward >_>
> 
> ...




hilary clinton?


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hilary clinton?


No I do not =[


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I do not =[


Xaerun?

Wait your not gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> o_o hot.



hawt.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hawt.


hawtzors.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I do not =[



pamela andersen?


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pamela andersen?


No. =[

I do not fantasize about real people. I just make shit up in my head. :V


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Heckler rejecting me over and over has left me heartbroken... I'm going to go watch with Kylie


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I came.


I've been here.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

*AHEM*


I like fur too.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

faf isnt working. gotta go.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *AHEM*
> 
> 
> I like fur too.


I like them all. Mostly fur and featherbutts.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 13, 2010)

aw. bye z D:


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> aw. bye z D:


Staring contest now.

-Stares-


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Staring contest now.
> 
> -Stares-



*Stares back, but resisting the need to blink back the tears is so hard!*


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> *Stares back, but resisting the need to blink back the tears is so hard!*


-Stares even harder-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

I can't believe you guys were that horrible. I revoke anyone's species set as fox.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I can't believe you guys were that horrible. I revoke anyone's species set as fox.


...-Stares at haxx-
Hey Zrcalo, I know your watching this thread.


----------



## Surgat (May 13, 2010)

Derailed.


----------

